# Bike Guides oder Support Mitarbeiter/-innen gesucht !!



## ulp (27. November 2010)

Guides und Support Mitarbeiter/-innen gesucht!

ULPtours ist einer der größten Radreiseveranstalter im deutschsprachigen Raum und sucht für die Sommersaison 2011 Verstärkung.

Wir können Euch folgendes bieten:

- freie Arbeitszeiten und viele Freiheiten bei der Arbeitsgestaltung
- gute Fortbildungsmöglichkeiten
- ein stark motiviertes Team
- ein sehr gutes Arbeitsklima
- Freiheiten sich selbst im Job verwirklichen zu können
- eine faire und interessante Bezahlung
- einen Ethic Code, den wir leben und nachdem wir handeln

Wir erwarten von Euch:

- Einsatzbereitschaft & Begeisterung
- Aufrichtigkeit & Hilfsbereitschaft
- Lernbereitschaft & Kreativität
- Spaß, jemand anderem Freude und eine schöne Zeit zu bereiten
- Loyalität, Teamgeist, Toleranz & Wertschätzung
- Natürlichkeit & Selbstbewusstsein
- Sprachkenntnisse: Minimum englisch, italienisch wäre vorteilhaft
- eine gute Grundkondition
- Naturverbundenheit und Spaß daran sich draußen zu bewegen

Über eine Bewerbung per Mail an [email protected] mit einem kurzen Lebenslauf und einem kurzen Motivationsschreiben freuen wir uns sehr.


----------



## ulp (4. Dezember 2010)

Zuerst möchte ich mich für die Bewerbungen bedanken. Es sind jetzt doch schon einige Bewerbungen gekommen und es gab die Frage nach der Guideausbildung oder was nötig ist um ein Guide zu sein.

Im Alpenraum (das Einsatzgebiet unserer Guides) gibt es kein Regelwerk, das eine Ausbildung für einen Bikeguide vorsieht. D.h. im Prinzip kann in den Alpen jeder sich Bikeguide nennen und darf Gruppen führen.

Wir setzten jedoch auf Grund von Qualitäts- und Versicherungsgründen nur durch uns ausgebildete Guides ein. Einige Schulungsinhalte, die u.a. die Haftung, das Angestelltenverhältnis, das Betretungsrecht und die Risikovermeidung betrifft wurden mit unserer Haftpflichtversicherung abgesprochen. 

Um da nun die Kosten und den Zeitaufwand für die angehenden Guides überschaubar zu halten haben wir eine eigene Guideausbildung konzipiert. Diese müssen all unsere Guides machen, die Kosten erstatten wir je geführter Tour für ULPbike wieder zurück. 

Die Schwerpunkte unserer Ausbildung sind:

- soziale Kompetenz
- Haftung und Betretungsrecht im Alpenraum
- wie laufen die von ULPbike organisierten Transalptouren ab
- Führungstechniken  
- Handeln in Notfallsituationen
- Rettungskette

Dauer sind 2 Wochenenden im April und Mai 2011.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (11. Dezember 2010)

Es gab noch Fragen wegen des Beschäftigungsverhältnisses und der Versicherungen. 

Ihr könnt bei uns angestellt befristet in Vollzeit oder Teilzeit arbeiten, als 400 Euro Jobber oder als Freiberufler. Wir empfehlen auf alle Fälle eine Haftpflichtversicherung (kann preisvergünstigt über uns abgeschlossen werden). Die angestellten Guides und 400 Euro Jobber sind über unsere Berufsgenossenschaft Krankenversichert wenn bei Ausübung der Guidetätigkeit etwas passieren sollte. 
Die freiberuflichen Guides sollten sich sebst für die Guidetätigkeit krankenversichern (Guiden ist Arbeit und da ist die private Krankenversicherung nicht zuständig, das ist ein Arbeitsunfall!!). Sehr preisgünstig können die freiberuflichen Guides eine Haftpflichtversicherung für die Tätigkeit bei ULP über unseren Versicherer abschließen (diesen Sondertarif gibt es auch nur, weil der Versicherer den Ausbildungsstandard unserer Guides kennt).

Mir ist da die Frage der Krankenversicherung und Haftpflichtversicherung für die Guides sehr wichtig. Wir haben Beides schon mal gebraucht und die Guides waren froh dass das alles 100% gepasst hat und die Versicherungen sofort alles übernommen haben. Eine schwerere Verletzung, OP, ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus und Bergung per Hubschrauber kostet in Italien ca. 20.000 Euro.


----------



## Renensen (12. Dezember 2010)

Die eigene Guideausbildung muss man dann also wieder abarbeiten..aha

Andere Ausbildungen von der DIMB z.B. werden ja wahrscheinlich nicht akzeptiert?

Gruß


----------



## ulp (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Renensen,

Du musst die eigene Ausbildung nicht abarbeiten. Wenn Du für uns guidest bekommst Du anteilig die Kosten unserer Ausbildung wieder zurück erstattet. 

Aus verschiedenen Gründen, die ich Dir gerne per E-Mail ([email protected]) näher erkläre, akzeptieren wir die dimb Ausbildung nicht. Die Kosten für die dimb Ausbildungen sind im übrigen höher wie die Kosten unserer Ausbildung.   

MTB Fachübungsleiter des DAV brauchen bei uns aber nur den zweiten Teil unserer Ausbildung (das zweite Wochenende Fr/Sa) und müssen keine Prüfung absolvieren. Auf diesen Personenkreis kommt für das zweite Wochenende auch keine Kosten zu. 

Beste Grüße
ULP


----------



## keroson (18. Dezember 2010)

ulp schrieb:


> Die Schwerpunkte unserer Ausbildung sind:
> 
> - soziale Kompetenz
> - Haftung und Betretungsrecht im Alpenraum
> ...



Das heißt, ich mach 16 Tage Dimb Ausbildung und ihr wollt mir das gleiche leicht abgeändert dann noch in 2 mal 2 Wochenenden beibringen bzw. auch Leuten die mit Guiden noch nichts am Hut haben oder hatten, obwohl ich sowohl geprüft bin, und im Aplenraum und anderen Gebieten sehr viel Erfahrung hab?

Ich mein dass ihr mir erklärt welche Routen ihr fahrt ok, aber zu erklären wie man gut guided egal wo, brauch mehr als nur zwei Wochenende. 
Es würde mich echt interesssieren, was ihr mehr oder weniger als die DIMB Guide (lizensierte mit Prüfung) Ausbildung macht.

Und die andere Frage, ihr stellt 400 Euro Jobber ein. Das heißt für mich max. 5 Tage arbeiten im Monat, oder?


----------



## ulp (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kerson,

Meine/unsere Erfahrung ist halt, dass diese dimb Ausbildung nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, um bei uns Touren zu guiden und unseren Kunden das Erlebnis Transalp sehr gut zu vermitteln.

Mir ist da vielmehr wichtig, dass da das ganze Team (84 Guides im Jahr 2010) einen einheitlichen Ausbildungsstandard hat und kontinuierlich fortgebildet wird. Jedes Jahr findet bei uns zwingend eine Weiterbildung für all unsere Guides statt. D.h. bei uns reicht eine im Vergleich zur dimb Guide Ausbildung einfache Grundausbildung, dann fährst Du die Touren ab, die für Dich als Guide in Frage kommen. Mit einem zweiten erfahrenen Guide schicken wir dann unsere neuen Guides mit Kunden auf den Weg...Dieses Prinzip hat sich einfach bewährt. 

Wir haben unsere Guideausbildung zugegebenermaßen auch an die Aufgaben eines Guides bei ULP angepasst. D.h. hier ist der Fokus auf Mehrtagestouren. Fahrtechnik schulen wir nicht, das erwarten wir von unseren zukünftigen Guides. Kartenlesen sollten die auch schon können. Eine Tour ausarbeiten lehren wir auch nicht, Ihr bekommt ja bei uns schon ausgearbeitet Touren, samt GPS Daten, Roadbooks etc.  

Wenn Du meinen obigen Beitrag etwas genauer gelesen hättest, dann könntest Du dem entnehmen, dass bei uns Vollzeit, Teilzeit oder 400 Euro Job möglich ist. D.h. wir werden nächste Saison auch ca. 15 Vollprofis während der kompletten Saison beschäftigen. Die arbeiten im Schnitt ca. 3 Wochen eines Monats als Guides oder Shuttlefahrer.

Als MTB Guide wird man nicht wirklich reich. Meine Meinung ist da die Ausbildungskosten und zeitlichen Aufwendungen für einen angehenden Guide so gering als möglich zu halten. Das ist auch mit ein Grund für unsere eigene Ausbildung. Die dimb Ausbildungen sind qualitativ sicherlich hochwertig, aber auch nicht preisgünstig und zeitintensiv...in den Genuss der DAV Fachübungsleiterausbildung kommen nur sehr wenige angehende Guides...daher unsere Version.

Als Veranstalter muss ich Sorge tragen, dass meine Guides sehr gut ausgebildet sind, sonst kann in der schnelllebigen Zeit des Internets der Schuss nach hinten losgehen (das kann man auch hier im Forum nachlesen). Seit 2 Jahren machen wir das so und wir und unsere Kunden sind damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (21. Dezember 2010)

hallo!!ist die stellenausschreibung noch aktuell??habe großes interesse.bitte um info diesbezüglich mfg supergrobi74


----------



## ulp (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Supergrobi,

die Stellenausschreibung ist noch aktuell, wir haben momentan noch ca. 15 - 20 Guide/Supportjobs die wir noch bis Ende Januar/Mitte Februar vergeben wollen.

Gerne auch an Interessierte, die auch nur 1-2 Touren (1-1,5 Wochen) im Jahr guiden wollen und damit ein wenig "bezahlten Urlaub" machen wollen. Das erste Jahr wird in diesem Falle ein wenig aufwendiger auf Grund der Ausbildung. Die hat allen Teilnehmern 2010 riesig Spaß gemacht und Ihr lernt ja dabei auch was dazu....man lernt dabei ja auch Gleichgesinnte und nette Leute kennen.


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (22. Dezember 2010)

hört sich alles sehr vielversprechend an.bis wann muß man sich entschieden haben und wie läuft dann der ablauf weiterhin??was brauche ich an ausstattung etc.bitte um info.mfg andy


----------



## ulp (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Supergrobi,

also ich würde Dir empfehlen, dass Du Dich per Mail bei mir [email protected] mit einem kurzen Lebenslauf und einem kurzen Motivationsschreiben bewirbst. Mach Dir da keinen großen Stress, ich möchte nur wissen, ob das Prinzipiell passt.

Wenn Du als Saisonkraft arbeiten magst, dann sollten wir das bis Ende Januar fix machen. In dieser Richtung sind wir mit den Planungen schon recht weit. Dazu wäre auch ein persönliches Vorstellungsgespräch unbedingt nötig. 

Wenn Du nur gelegentlich für uns guiden magst, dann reicht es erst mal, wenn wir uns im Rahmen unserer Guideausbildung kennen lernen. Du müsstest mir bis Anfang März in diesem Falle durchgeben, wieviele Touren Du guiden magst. Anfang/Mitte März machen wir unsere erste Saisonplanung. 

Anfang April würden wir Dir dann eine Route vorschlagen, auf der wir Dich einsetzten wollen würden.

Letztendlich musst Du dann noch Anfang Mai die Prüfung im Rahmen unserer Guideausbildung bestehen. In einer praktischen Prüfung müsst Ihr da Euer Können unter Beweis stellen. Sollte das auf Anhieb nicht klappen, dann gibt es Ende Mai einen zweiten Prüfungstermin.

Eine Erste Hilfe Ausbildung (8 Doppelstunden) ist auch zwingend notwendig vor der Prüfung. Wir fragen auch Inhalte aus der Ersten Hilfe Ausbildung im Rahmen der Prüfung ab, bzw. testen da Euer praktisches Wissen im Rahmen einer Notfallsituation.   

Nach bestandener Prüfung würden wir Dich dann mit Roadbook, GPS Tracks und vielen Infos zu der Route versorgen, die Du guiden sollst.

Dann musst Du die Strecke abradeln...und dann kommt früher oder später der Tag X, an dem Du zum ersten Mal offiziell Kunden führen wirst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (23. Dezember 2010)

guten morgen!!da ich eine ehrgeizige und zielstrebige type bin steht einer zukünftigen zusammen arbeit nichts im wege.werde mich dann ausführlicher bewerben.wo würde man dann zum einsatz kommen??würde wenn dann die ganze saison guiden wollen.da ich aus berlin komme bräuchte man für diese zeit auch eine unterkunft.wird diese vom arbeitgeber gestellt oder muß man sich darum selber kümmern??wünsche schon mal frohes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## ulp (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Supergrobi,

um die Unterkunft müsstest Du Dich selbst kümmern. Wir können das arrangieren, dass Du z.B. immer 3-4 Wochen am Stück als Guide/Supportfahrer unterwegs bist und dann 1-2 Wochen frei hast, dann kannst Du auch mal zurück in den Norden fahren. Ein Stützpunkt im Süden sollte daher vielleicht auch reichen....

Frohes Fest & einen guten Rutsch
ULP


----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Dezember 2010)

Da kann ich echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln!

Ihr sucht Mitarbeiter. Deren eventuell vorhandene Qualifikation Euch aber def. nicht ausreicht, weil ihr ein einheitlichen Ausbildungsstand anstrebt. Soweit klar.
Das Erreichen dieses Standarts wird durch Aus- bzw Weiterbildung erreicht. Auch noch klar.
Diese Qualifiezierungsmaßnahme, so sinnvoll sie sein mag, die ja nur nötig ist, weil das Unternehmen darauf Wert legt, zahlt nicht das Unternehmen, sondern der Mitarbeiter? Bzw. steht dann bei Euch in der Kreide und stottert die Kosten quasi ab?
Wo gibt es denn sowas? Das sich der Unternehmer die (zudem betriebsinterne) Weiterbildung seiner Mitarbeiter von eben diesen bezahlen lässt? Ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr diese Vorgehensweise zuvor mit einem auf Arbeitsrecht spezialisierten Rechtsanwalt abgeklärt habt.  Ansonsten kann (bzw. wird, davon bin ich überzeugt) dieser Schritt nämlich ebenfalls nach hinten losgehen.

In jedem Falle halte ich pers. Euer Vorgehen für äußerst unseriös und moralisch bedenklich. Bekommen denn die angehenden Guides zumindest eine Garantie für ausreichend Touren, um den Betrag/die Ausbildung abstottern zu können, oder bessert ihr einfach damit den Umsatz auf?


----------



## ulp (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bagdad Biker,

Du scheinst was prinzipiell falsch verstanden haben. 

Die Ausbildung, die wir mit unseren angehenden Guides (also quasi unausgebildeten Guides, die ausgebildeten Guides des DAV (Fachübungsleiter), oder ein Bergführer benötigen diese Grundausbildung ja nicht) machen kostet Geld. Da sind auch Hotelkosten, Essen etc. enthalten. Denke das ist nicht ganz verwerflich. Wenn jemand heute z.B. studiert/sich ausbildet zahlt er das ja auch erst mal selbst und bekommt das in Form eines Gehaltes später von seinem Arbeitgeber wieder zurück. Ist im Prinzip also die gleiche Sache, nur dass wir die Kosten, die für die neuen Guides durch unsere Ausbildung entstehen zusätzlich zum Guidegehalt wieder zurück vergüten, weil uns unsere Ausbildung auf Grund des einheitlichen Ausbildungsstandards des Teams sehr wichtig ist. Dieses Jahr haben alle Guides, die bei uns die Ausbildung gemacht haben auch genügend Einsätze bekommen, im Gegenteil wir haben eher nachtelefoniert und gebeten, dass die mehr machen. 
Wir werden definitiv nicht auf "Vorrat" ausbilden, sondern ich frag bei jedem Bewerber ab, wieviel er guiden mag. Mit einem gewissen Overhead gehen wir in die Saison, aber da haben wir Erfahrungswerte und es wird auch 2011 sein, dass bei uns keiner arbeitslos war...da bin ich mir sehr sicher, wenn ich mir die Buchungszahlen momentan anschaue. 

Weiterbildungen etc. kosten bei uns überhaupt nichts. Wir laden Anfang Mai immer unser komplettes Team auf eine Weiterbildung nach Grainau ein. Dafür muss niemand was bezahlen, wie das sonst halt auch üblich ist.

Also ich glaube moralisch brauchen wir uns da nichts vorzuwerfen. Im Gegenteil, schau mal was die Konkurrenzunternehmen im Bike oder Skibereich mit Ihren potentiellen Guides machen, da haben wir schon sehr hohe Standards.

In diesem Sinne Frohe Weihnachten 
ULP


----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Dezember 2010)

ulp schrieb:


> Hallo Bagdad Biker,
> 
> Du scheinst was prinzipiell falsch verstanden haben.


Wenn ich mir deinen weiteren Text durchlesen, denke ich, dass ich das schon richtig aufgefasst habe.


ulp schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung, die wir mit unseren angehenden Guides (also quasi unausgebildeten Guides, ...... machen kostet Geld.


Ihr verdient anschließend ja auch reichlich daran. Die Auftragsbücher sind voll, wie Du selber bestätigst.



ulp schrieb:


> Denke das ist nicht ganz verwerflich. Wenn jemand heute z.B. studiert/sich ausbildet zahlt er das ja auch erst mal selbst und bekommt das in Form eines Gehaltes später von seinem Arbeitgeber wieder zurück. Ist im Prinzip also die gleiche Sache, ....



Eben nicht. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Mit einem Studium öffnet man sich Türen in verschiednen Bereichen. Das Studium ist quasi ``universell´´ einsetzbar. Zumal der Ausbildungsträger i.d.R. ja auch nicht (späterer) Arbeitgeber ist.
Die von Euch angebotene/geforderte Ausbildung ist nirgendwo anders wirklich erforderlich und wohl auch nur bedingt dienlich.
Sie nutzt lediglich Euch!
UND das die Ausbildung beim AG vom AN bezahlt wird, kenn ich aus keiner Berufsbranche. Lasse mich aber gerne belehren (sofern dies kostenlos sein sollte)




ulp schrieb:


> nur dass wir die Kosten, die für die neuen Guides durch unsere Ausbildung entstehen zusätzlich zum Guidegehalt wieder zurück vergüten,


 Wer seit Ihr? Samariter? Ihr werdet das Guidegehalt und diese ominösen Rückvergütungen vermutlich so berechnet haben, dass ihr beinahe am Hungertuch nagt




ulp schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr haben alle Guides, die bei uns die Ausbildung gemacht haben auch genügend Einsätze bekommen, im Gegenteil wir haben eher nachtelefoniert und gebeten, dass die mehr machen.


Eine Garantie gibt es also nicht!





ulp schrieb:


> Also ich glaube moralisch brauchen wir uns da nichts vorzuwerfen. Im Gegenteil, schau mal was die Konkurrenzunternehmen im Bike oder Skibereich mit Ihren potentiellen Guides machen, da haben wir schon sehr hohe Standards.


Sich mit den womöglich moralisch noch anstößigern Geschäftsgebahren einiger Mitbewerber zu vergleichen und sich dann damit zu profilieren, stellt ein Armutszeugnis aus und macht Eure Vorgehensweise keinesfalls besser.

Halten wir unterm Strich fest: Ihr bildet Guides in einer Ausbildung aus, die nur in eurem Unternehmen verwendbar ist. Die in jedem Falle Euch dienlich ist, dem Arbeitnehmer aber nur, wenn er dann auch lange genug bei Euch beschäftigt sein sollte. Ihr knebelt zudem damit die Menschen an Euer Unternehmen, entzieht sie dem freien Markt. 
Ihr lasst Euch diese Ausbildung bezahlen und rückvergütet diese Zahlung,   sofern die Auftragslage dies zulässt und entsprechend viele Aufträge   eingehen sollten.

Bei der ganzen Sache finde ich den Nutzfaktor doch recht einseitig  verteilt. Das hat was von moderner Sklaverei! Wenn Ihr den ersten  Prozess vorm A.-Gericht führt, gib mir doch bitte bescheid. Würd mich ja  brennend interessieren, was die Richter von Euren Methoden halten.


Die Tatsache, dass diese Ausblidung nur Euch dienlich und nur bei Euch, dem späteren AG durchführbar ist, schließt es aus ein Entgelt dafür zu forden.

Ich sag nur das Stichwort Kartellamt. Das ist kein heißes Eisen, dass Ihr da anfasst, das Teil glüht sogar!



Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich Touren woanders buchen würde!


----------



## ulp (24. Dezember 2010)

Am Ende der Ausbildung gibt es natürlich ein Zertifikat auf dem klar beschrieben ist was Die-/Derjenige gelernt hat. Wir machen deshalb am Ende der Ausbildung auch eine Prüfung. 

Diejenigen, die wir ausbilden haben also was in der Hand und können/werden sich auch woanders bewerben, bzw. selbst etwas aufmachen (eine Ausbildung vorzuweisen ist bei mancher Outdoorhaftpflicht ein Muss, ansonsten geht das im Falle eines Unfalles eher in Richtung "Grobe Fahrlässigkeit"). Es geht da keiner/keine irgendwelche Verpflichtungen ein.

Es ist kein Zwang da für uns zu guiden. Ich denke wir haben da sehr viel Know How in diesem Bereich und geben da auch viel davon in der Ausbildung weiter. Es gibt Handouts, eingeschweißte outdoortaugliche Notfallkarten etc., alles Sachen, die sonst auch sehr nützlich sind.

Das mit moderner Sklaverei zu vergleichen, naja ich weiß nicht wirklich.

Ich zünd jetzt dann den Christbaum an und denke an was anderes, wünsch Dir noch ein schönes Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. Dezember 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> [...]
> Eben nicht. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Mit einem Studium öffnet man sich Türen in verschiednen Bereichen. Das Studium ist quasi ``universell´´ einsetzbar. Zumal der Ausbildungsträger i.d.R. ja auch nicht (späterer) Arbeitgeber ist.
> Die von Euch angebotene/geforderte Ausbildung ist nirgendwo anders wirklich erforderlich und wohl auch nur bedingt dienlich.
> Sie nutzt lediglich Euch!
> ...



Ohne von Ulp zu sein, jemals mit den gefahren zu sein, mit den Fahren zu wollen oder sie sonst wie zu kennen:

Kann es sein, dass du gerade mit einem Arbeitgeber/sonst irgendwie ganz gewaltig auf die Schnauze gefallen bist? Das liest sich ja sowas von destruktiv / nur mit bösen Menschen zu tun.... 

Ein Studium ist nicht unbedingt mehr oder weniger universell einsetzbar als sone Guide-Ausbildung. Es gibt im Bike-Bereich keine Vorschriften was ein Guide/Trainer können muss oder nicht => der Veranstalter muss das für sich selbst entscheiden. 

So wie ich das lese spricht Ulp zum größten Teil Teilzeit/Gelegenheitsguides an, da steht von Guide Seite aus idR der Spaß / Urlauf mit Zubrot / Erfahrungsgewinn doch im Mittelpunkt. Ich denke es ist auch üblich, dass teils für mehrere Anbieter geguidet wird, da wird niemand einem "Arbeitsmarkt"  entzogen. Wieso sollte der Guide nur bei Ulp "zu gebrauchen" sein? Niemand wird zu irgendwas gezwungen, von Ulp steht hier ein *Angebot*. 

Ich sehe da weder nen heißes, noch nen glühendes Eisen sondern nur ne gewisse Paranoia bei dir. 

grüße & allseits schöne Weihnachten, gerade für die die keinen Spaß im Job haben,
Jan


----------



## SUPERGROBI 74 (24. Dezember 2010)

also ich wäre bereit für diese erfolgversprechende mision.bewerbungunlerlagen gehen per mail nach den feiertagen raus.das mit dem vorschlag 3-4 wochen durchzuarbeiten und dann 14 tage frei zu haben kommt mir recht.muß nur sehen wie ich das mit der anmietung einer unterkunft mache.aber das erst wenn ich eine zusage bekommen habe.und für euch in frage komme.an mir solls nicht scheitern.mfg der andy.frohes fest euch allen.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (24. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ein Studium ist nicht unbedingt mehr oder weniger universell einsetzbar als sone Guide-Ausbildung.


Es geht ja nicht um eine Guideausbildung, sondern darum, dass der AG eine ganz spezielle Ausbildung fordert/vorschreibt,  die dann ganz zufÃ¤llig (natÃ¼rlich gegen Kohle) nur bei ihm zu erwerben ist.


jan84 schrieb:


> So wie ich das lese spricht Ulp zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil Teilzeit/Gelegenheitsguides an, da steht von Guide Seite aus idR der SpaÃ / Urlauf mit Zubrot / Erfahrungsgewinn doch im Mittelpunkt.


NÃ¶. Von 400 â¬ Job bis Vollzeitkraft ist die Rede.



jan84 schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist auch Ã¼blich, dass teils fÃ¼r mehrere Anbieter geguidet wird, da wird niemand einem "Arbeitsmarkt"  entzogen.


Im Prinzip doch, denn der Guide ``mussÂ´Â´ fÃ¼r Ulp guiden um die Kohle fÃ¼r die Ausbildung, die ihm bei anderen Anbietern vermutlich nicht oder nur mit geringem Stellenwert anerkannt wird, zu verdienen.


jan84 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Guide nur bei Ulp "zu gebrauchen" sein?


_,,Hey ich bin Guide und will bei Euch arbeiten_Â´Â´
_,,Welche Ausbildung?Â´Â´
,,UlpÂ´Â´
,,Sorry, aber die erkennen wir nicht an. Mach eine bei Anbieter Xy oder Sz, oder ... und dann kannste anfangenÂ´Â´_



jan84 schrieb:


> von Ulp steht hier ein *Angebot*.


Stimmt, aber was fÃ¼r eins...
SeriÃ¶s wÃ¤re es, wenn z.B. die Ausbildung kostenfrei stattfinden wÃ¼rde und die dem AG tatsÃ¤chlich entsehenden Kosten nur dann zurÃ¼ckerstattet werden mÃ¼ssten, wenn der AN das Unternehmen vor Ablauf einer gewissen Frist (1,2 oder 3 Jahre, je nachdem, wielange es dauert bis die Kosten wieder drin sind) verlassen mÃ¶chte. SchlieÃlich hat Ulp ja auch den grÃ¶Ãten Vorteil dieser Ausbildung. NÃ¤mlich Guides, die exakt nach deren Standarts arbeiten.


jan84 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da weder nen heiÃes, noch nen glÃ¼hendes Eisen sondern nur ne gewisse Paranoia bei dir.


 Zum GlÃ¼ck bin ich im Handwerk und nicht als Guide (nein will keiner werden und hab auch nicht mit dem Gedanken gespielt) tÃ¤tig. Da wird zwar auch mit harten Bandagen gekÃ¤mpft, aber zumindest hat da keiner NÃ¤gel im Handschuh.


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann deine Gedankengänge in Ansätzen nachvollziehen aber nicht verstehen, scheinen einfach unterschiedliche Ansichten zu haben. Naja potentielle Interessenten haben in dem Topic ja jetzt pro & contra. 

grüße & schöne Restfeiertage, 
Jan


----------



## Schildbürger (25. Dezember 2010)

Es ist durchaus Ã¼blich und auch zulÃ¤ssig das der Arbeitnehmer >in einem gewissen Rahmen< vom Arbeitgeber bezahlte Aus- und Weiterbildungskosten "abarbeiten" muss und sich nicht einfach vom Acker machen kann.



> http://www.rechtsrat.ws/lexikon/fortbildungskosten.htm
> RÃ¼ckzahlung von Fortbildungskosten
> 
> Ãbernimmt der Arbeitgeber die Kosten einer Fortbildung / Weiterbildung des Arbeitnehmers, so hat er ein berechtigtes Interesse daran, die so erworbenen Kenntnisse / FÃ¤higkeiten des Arbeitnehmers im Betrieb zu nutzen.
> ...




Die Kosten der von ulp angebotenen Aus- und Weiterbildung muss sich im Rahmen befinden und sicherlich der ANZAHL der gefÃ¼hrten Touren ANGEMSSEN sein.




ulp schrieb:


> Um da nun die Kosten und den Zeitaufwand fÃ¼r die angehenden Guides Ã¼berschaubar zu halten haben wir eine eigene Guideausbildung konzipiert. Diese mÃ¼ssen *all unsere Guides* machen, die Kosten erstatten wir je gefÃ¼hrter Tour fÃ¼r ULPbike wieder zurÃ¼ck.


Wenn jemand z.B. nur eine Tour fÃ¼hrt, wird von diesem "Einkommen" nie die Kosten erstatten kÃ¶nnen die fÃ¼r die >geforderte< volle Ausbildung fÃ¤llig werden.




> ...Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesarbeitsgerichts kommt es darauf an,
> 
> * wie lange die Fortbildung / Weiterbildung gedauert hat,
> * wie teuer die Fortbildung / Weiterbildung war.
> ...



Bei zwei Tagen ist die Bindung aber nicht sehr lang...
Grob gerechnet... 30Tage/Monat
6Monate*30Tage/Monat / 30Tage *2Tage = 12Tage
Also zwei Wochen Bindung sind da schon OK...  ...Bei zwei Tagen Fortbildung.

Guckst du mal bei der Pilotenausbildung...


> http://www.lufthansa-pilot.de/ausbildung/finanzierung/finanzierung.php
> Die Finanzierung Ihrer Lufthansa-Pilotenschulung
> 
> Die Schulungskosten werden von Lufthansa komplett vorfinanziert. D.h. Ihr Darlehensbetrag wird fÃ¼r die Dauer der Schulung und darÃ¼ber hinaus bis zum Beginn eines ArbeitsverhÃ¤ltnisses als FlugzeugfÃ¼hrer innerhalb oder auÃerhalb des Lufthansa-Konzerns zins- und tilgungsfrei gestellt. Erst nach dem erfolgreichen Abschluss, wenn Sie einen Arbeitsvertrag erhalten, beginnen Sie nach vier Monaten mit der RÃ¼ckzahlung Ihres Eigenanteils von 60.000 â¬
> ...


Aber Hallo!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (26. Dezember 2010)

@ Schildbürger

Deine Vergleiche hinken gewaltig. offenbar hast Du noch nicht ganz verstanden, worum es hier geht.

Eine Ausbildung zum Piloten kannst du, im Gegensatz zu der Ulp-Ausbildung,nicht nur bei der Lufthansa machen und auch nicht nur dort verwenden. Als ausgebildeter Pilot bist und bleibst Du Pilot und kannst mit der Ausbildung bei jeder Airline fliegen.
Zumal die LH nur einen Teil der Kosten umlegt, da sie ja selbst eben auch einen Nutzen von der Ausbildung hat. Zudem werden bei der LH die Kosten nur auferlegt, wenn Du einen Arbeitsplatz erhälst. Somit ist garantiert, dass Du auch die Möglichkeit erhälst, die Kohle erstatten zu können.
Allerdings interessant zu erfahren, das es auch in anderen Bereichen solch grenzwertigen Maßnahmen wie Kostenumlegung gibt!!!


Die von dir angesprochene generelle Bindung an ein Unternehmen habe ich doch bereits angesprochen. 

Der Arbeitgeber zahlt die Ausbildung, weil er eben auch einen Nutzen davon hat. Sollte der AN das Unternehmen frühzeitig verlassen wollen, so hat der AG den erwünschten Nutzen nicht, der AN sehr wohl erreicht. Um dieses Ungleichgewicht auszugleichen, müsste die Ausbildung dann tatsächlich zurückbezahlt werden.
Dies muss allerdings vertraglich geregelt sein. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Somit greift der Verweis auf die Rechtsprechung nicht, denn du erhälst keine Garantie auf eine gewisse Anzahl an Touren. Es ist nicht festgelegt, wie lange Du für Ulp beschäftigt sein wirst und in welchem Zeitraum die Ausbildung dann abgegolten wäre.
Zumal es sich nicht um eine anerkannte Aus-oder Weiterbildung handelt, sondern um eine betriebsinterne Maßnahme zum Durchsetzen eines identischen Standarts. Das würde man im Normalfall eine Einarbeitungsphase nennen!!!!


Ein Beispiel für eine regulär stattfindende Maßnahme findet sich im Bereich der Pflege:
Eine Bekannte hat in ihrem Unternehmen als Altenpflegerin gearbeitet. Ihr wurde angeboten, eine Ausbildung, bei einem *externen* Anbieter, zur Pflegedienstleitung zu machen. Diese Ausbildung zur PDL ist in jedem Unternehmen deutschlandweit anerkannt. Sie kann mit diese Qualifikation also *nicht nur *in ihrem Betrieb, sondern bei jedem Altenheim tätig werden. Es ist also eine Aus- und Weiterbildung und nicht eine Maßnahme zum erreichen gewisser firmeninterner Strukturen.

Um sicherzustellen, dass sie sich diese Ausbildung nicht einfach bezahlen lässt und mit der erworbenen Qualifikation schnellsmöglichst woanders anfängt, der AG somit keinen Nutzen von der in sie investierten Kohle hat, wurde folgende vertragliche Vereinbarung getroffen:
1.Sie bekommt die Ausbildung in voller Höhe inkl. Anreise, Unterkunft etc. bezahlt. 
2.Nach einer folgenden Beschäftigungsdauer von 5 Jahren hat der Ag seinen Nutzen soweit gezogen, dass die enstandenen Kosten gedeckt sind.
3.Die Beschäftigungsdauer wird seitens der AG garantiert. (d.h. keine betriebsbedingte Kündigung möglich).
4. Sollte sie das Unternehmen auf eigenen Wunsch vorzeitig verlassen oder Grund zur außerordentlichen Kündigung geben (z.B. Diebstahl), hat sie die Kosten der Ausbildung zurück zu erstatten. Und zwar anteilig. Sprich Summe der Ausbildung geteilt durch 5 Jahre multipliziert mit den ursprünglich noch ausstehenden Jahren der Beschäftigung.

Bei Ulp sieht das dann so aus:
Du lässt dich kostenpflichtig ausbilden um dem betriebsinternen Wunsch nach Standarts zu genügen und erlangst eine Qualifikation ohne Nutzen in der freien Wirtschaft. Du bekommst die Möglichkeit, das vorgestreckte Geld durch eine Tätigkeit im Unternehmen wiederzubekommen. Eine Garantie auf eine langfristige Zusammenarbeit bekommst Du ebensowenig, wie die Garantie, das Geld überhaupt abarbeiten zu können.

Der AN muss in Vorkasse gehen, ohne zu wissen, ob er 1, 10 oder 100 Touren für Ulp wird fahren können/dürfen. Der An trägt das volle Risiko, das eigentlich Ulp tragen müsste. Zumal Ulp das Risiko auf ein Minimum reduzieren könnte, indem sie den Leuten einen festen Arbeitsvertrag mit festgeschriebenen Arbeitszeiten/zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden geben würden. In diesen Verträgen ließe sich problemlos festhalten, dass die Kosten der erfolgten ``Weiterbildung´´ nach x Touren/Stunden abgegolten ist und Ulp die eine Beschäftigung bis zu diesem Zeitraum garantiert.


Unterm Strich schiebt Ulp das komplette unternehmerische Risiko auf den AN ab. Und deswegen bin ich so gespannt, was die Arbeitsgerichte dazusagen werden. Auch bestünde, rein theoretisch wie bereits gesagt, die Möglichkeit, die Gewinnspanne durch diese bezahlte Ausbildung zu optimieren. Wir haben hier keine Summen vorliegen, wer sagt uns also, dass die Summe für die Ausbildung bzw. der Rückerstattungsbetrag realistisch ist? Ich will hier keinen Betrug unterstellen, sonder lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass *aus meiner Sicht* ein seriöses Angebot anders aussieht!


Übrigens: Als AG wäre Ulp dazu verpflichtet, die zur Ausübung der Tätigkeit notwendigen Gerätschaften und die Schutzkleidung zu stellen. Sprich einnicht freiberuflicher Guide müsste ein Bike und zumindest den Helm bezahlt/gestellt bekommen.

Und damit klinke ich mich aus der aktiven Disskusion aus!


----------



## h2okopf (26. Dezember 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Und damit klinke ich mich aus der aktiven Disskusion aus!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Dezember 2010)

ulp schrieb:


> ...eine Ausbildung vorzuweisen ist bei mancher Outdoorhaftpflicht ein Muss, ansonsten geht das im Falle eines Unfalles eher in Richtung "Grobe Fahrlässigkeit"...


 
_Leichtfertige Fahrlässigkeit (= die sogenannte Grobe Fahrlässigkeit) liegt vor, wenn die erforderliche __Sorgfalt__ im besonderen Maße nicht beachtet wurde._

Wo lässt sich denn durch ein fehlen einer Ausbildung die leichtfertige Fahrlässigkeit ableiten?

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: DIMB Scouts und Guides bekommen bessere Policen bei der Haftpflicht!
Geringes Risiko, niedrige Policen. 



ulp schrieb:


> ...Aus verschiedenen Gründen, die ich Dir gerne per E-Mail ([email protected]) näher erkläre, akzeptieren wir die dimb Ausbildung nicht...


 
Das interessiert hier! Hat jemand diese Gründe schon? Oder ist gar Herr ULP mutig genug?


----------



## Renensen (29. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

die Antwort darauf wurde gegeben.
Relativ weit am Anfang.

Die Guides sollen eine einheitliche Ausbildung haben und so guiden wie ULP es will. Gemischte Standards von DIMB und ULP sind nicht erwünscht.

So habe ich es verstanden.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Dezember 2010)

Renensen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Antwort darauf wurde gegeben.
> Relativ weit am Anfang.
> ...


 

Die DIMB-Ausbildung ist der Standart.

Gründe, eine gute Ausbildung durch seine eigene zu ersetzen, sind unklar. 

Hat denn schon jemand den Ausbildungsplan von ULP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renensen (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

die DIMB möchte gerne Standard sein, ist es aber leider noch nicht. Große Veranstalter die dieses Torpedieren durch eine eigene Ausbildung machen das alles nicht einfacher. 
Für Guides und Veranstalter wäre es sinnvoll eine einheitliche und vergleichbare Ausbildung zu haben. So könnte man als Veranstalter Qualität sichern und als Guide Qualität "garantieren".

Ich kann eine eigene "Schulung" als Veranstalter schon verstehen und nachvollziehen. Jedoch nur aus den Gründen die Guides kennen zu lernen, sie in die Feinheiten der Firma und der eigenen Philosophie einzuarbeiten.  

Grüße


----------



## ulp (29. Dezember 2010)

Heute nur ganz kurz, ich bin in Familienurlaub und hab kurz ins Web geschaut und gesehen, dass das in dem Thread sich immer noch nicht wirklich gelegt hat, nachdem es über Weihnachten auch schon ein wenig turbulent herging. 

Ab 10.1.2011 erkläre ich Euch sehr gerne auch ganz genau, was ich da gemeint habe und wo die Unterschiede in der Ausbildung sind. Wir haben da natürlich einen Plan und es gibt da schon Unterschiede. 

Beste Grüße und allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2011
Uli (ULP)


----------



## keroson (6. Januar 2011)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> @ Schildbürger
> 
> Deine Vergleiche hinken gewaltig. offenbar hast Du noch nicht ganz verstanden, worum es hier geht.
> 
> ...



Das ist genau das was ich nicht formulieren konnte und was mich irgendwie gestört hat. Merci


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2011)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die DIMB-Ausbildung ist der Standart.
> 
> Gründe, eine gute Ausbildung durch seine eigene zu ersetzen, sind unklar.
> 
> Hat denn schon jemand den Ausbildungsplan von ULP?


 

besser hätt ich das nicht schreiben können.

die beiden grössten deutschen fahrradverbände 
( ADFC ca. 120000 mitglieder und die DIMB mit über 20000 )
haben ihre ausbildungsinhalte aufeinander abgestimmt.
bei diesen gesprächen war leider die firma ulp nicht dabei, 
obwohl sie doch beachtlich viele guides ausbilden.?!
der vom adfc ausgebildete guide wird nun als trailscout ( voraussetztung
für die ausbildung zum Mountainbikeguide ) von der dimb anerkannt.

mit diesen standards kann ein " kunde " etwas anfangen. 
die qualität des guides ist " die halbe miete "..

zusatzqualifikationen erwünscht. im enddefekt wird´s der markt schon regeln. 
profit hin oder her. hier geht´s doch um menschen.

in erster linie um den guide und seinen gast.

ich wünsche nur jedem guide, jedem unternehmen und vor allen ihren kunden verletzungsfreie touren. 
bis jetzt ist mir auch noch nichts von einem haftungsausschluss einer betriebshaftpflicht im schadensfall zu ohren gekommen.

im " worstcase " wird ein guide mit dieser anerkannten ausbildung bei jedem richter besser wegkommen, 
als der arme " tropf ", der sie nicht hat.

und noch ganz wichtig: nur für mitarbeiter ( arbeitsverhältnis ! ) gibt es einen gesetztlich klar 
geregelten schutz im schadensfall - auf honorarbasis seid ihr als guide jederzeit haftbar.

als guide arbeitet ihr oft mit menschen, die meist nicht wissen, welche gefahren beim biken auf einen lauern. 
ganz besonders im hochgebirge.

denkt also bitte genau drüber nach, was ihr macht !!

lg vom albtrauf - andreas


----------



## Makke (7. Januar 2011)

Die DIMP ist nicht der "Standart" ... sie wären es gerne! Ein brauchbarer Standart hier kann nur entstehen wenn z.B. DAV, ADFC und DIMB sich an einen Tisch setzten und ein "Regelwerk" aufsetzen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema ... ich finde die hier von ULP angesetzen Arbeitsverhältnisse mehr als fragwürdig. 
Den Ausführungen von Bagdat-Biker stimme ich voll zu. 

(weil es mich einfach interessiert, werde ich diesen Thread mal unserem Arbeitsrechtler zuschicken und mal seine Meinung dazu anhören)


----------



## ulp (7. Januar 2011)

Liebe "Poster" (hoffe das ist die offiziell richtige Ansprache),

der Urlaub ist leider fast wieder rum, hier geht es immer noch hin und her. Um da ein wenig klarer zu sehen sollten wir das mal ein wenig kanalisieren. Ich denke von größtem Interesse ist doch die Sache mit der Ausbildung, deren Inhalte, welche Standard ist und was gelehrt werden sollte.

Den anderen Kommentaren hinsichtlich Arbeitsrecht, Versicherungsrecht, moderner Sklaverei etc. beantworte ich gerne, aber machen wir doch dazu einfach einen neuen Thread auf ?

Nun zur Ausbildung (unter dem Gesichtspunkt Guide für Transalptouren):

Was ist Standard war die Frage:

Meiner Meinung nach diese Ausbildung hier:

http://www.lehrteam-mountainbike.de/page3.php

Als Lektüre, die Bibel für mich in diesem Bereich:

http://www.amazon.de/Alpin-Lehrplan...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1294417138&sr=8-1

Liebe dimbos seid mir da bitte nicht böse, aber wenn man in den Alpen radlfahren mag, dann kommt man auch am Alpenverein nicht vorbei. 

Die MTB Guide Ausbildung des dimb und auch die österreichischen Ausbildungen (z.B. www.bikepro.at) erkennen wir natürlich an. Diese Guides müssen aber an unserem gemeinsamen Guidewochenende teilnehmen und bekommen da nochmals ein spezielles Briefing.

Nicht akzeptieren mag ich die Trailscout Ausbildung. Diese habe ich ursprünglich auch mit konzipiert 2005, aber wir haben da auch dazugelernt und ich bin da der Meinung dass diese Ausbildung für einen Transalp Guide nicht mehr ausreicht. Im Anhang habe ich mal einen Vergleich der Trailscout Ausbildung zu unserer Ausbildung gemacht. Die Unterschiede habe ich farblich markiert. Es kann darüber sicherlich viel diskutiert werden, aber wir haben halt unsere Erfahrungswerte und die möchte ich schon in ein Ausbildungskonzept mit einfließen lassen. Transalp Guide ist sicherlich auch eine Sonderform im Guidejob und sollte auch nicht der Maßstab sein. 

Unser Ausbilderteam besteht aus 2 Sportwissenschaftlerinnen, einer Outdoortrainerin, einem Fachübungsleiter MTB des DAV, 2 meiner ganzjährig festangestellten Office Guides, einem externen Trainer und meiner Person. Zusammen haben wir denke ich weit über 150 Transalptouren geguidet. Ich denke schon dass wir da ein sehr kompetentes Team beieinander haben, das die Ausbildung durchführt.

Nun warum unsere Ausbildung, bzw. warum mir die wichtig ist (vorher wurden auch schon einige Dinge geschrieben):

- Für mich ist das eine gute Sache um auch die Leute besser kennenzulernen. Eine 4 tägige Ausbildung gibt uns da viel bessere Chancen wie ein einstündiges Bewerbungsgespräch.
- Wir können da unsere Unternehmensphilosophie rüberbringen.
- Wir haben in manchen Bereichen unsere eigenen Standards definiert, diese können wir hier vermitteln.
- Unser Notfallmanagement/-vorgehen können wir hier vermitteln. z.B. Wer kümmert sich um einen verunglückten Kunden wenn die Gruppe die Tour fortsetzt und der Kunde ins Krankenhaus muss....etc.

Ich hoffe jetzt sind einige Dinge klarer. Übers Wochenende bin ich noch unterwegs aber gerne nächste Woche wieder da.


Beste Grüße
Uli


----------



## ulp (7. Januar 2011)

Der eigentliche Zweck dieses Threads wurde vermutlich auch erreicht. Es kamen sehr viele Bewerbungen/Nachfragen die letzten Tage. Nächste Woche schaue ich mir die alle genauer an und antworte auch. Vom ersten Drüberschauen denke ich, dass wir damit unser Team für 2011 schon fast komplett haben sollten.

Sollten sich irgendwelche Änderungen aus den arbeitsrechtlichen/moralischen Diskussionen hier ergeben, dann gelten die Änderungen natürlich für Alle, auch die sich schon für die Guideausbildungen angemeldet haben. Ich bin da gerne auch bereit dazu zu lernen. 

Die Erfahrung, dass eine Ausbildung, die nichts kostet auch nicht so ernst genommen wird (bzw. diese gerne mitgenommen wird), haben wir schon gemacht. Daher der aktuelle Ansatz mit dem Bezahlen der Ausbildung und dem zurückzahlen, wenn auch tatsächlich Touren geführt werden. Rein rechnerisch zum Geldverdienen und des Profits wegen, wäre dann der Betrag zu dem wir die Ausbildung anbieten zu gering. Wir müssen Umsatzsteuer (sind ja kommerzieller Anbieter) abführen, d.h. wir haben ca. 280 Euro netto (nachdem die Steuer bezahlt wurde) als Erlös. Unsere Einkaufskosten für Hotelunterkunft (Halbpension), Konferenzraummiete, Guidetrikot, eingeschweißte Notfallsets und Handouts liegt momentan bei ca. 230 Euro netto. D.h. mit den 50 Euro pro Azubi Reingewinn müssen wir das ganze Personal bezahlen. Wir arbeiten da Minimum mit 2-3 Ausbildern, jeweils für die 4 Tage...ich denke da wird klar, dass bei 15 - 20 Teilnehmern pro Gruppe, da der Profitgedanke keine große Rolle spielen kann.


----------



## uncletoby (7. Januar 2011)

ulp schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung, dass eine Ausbildung, die nichts kostet auch nicht so ernst genommen wird (bzw. diese gerne mitgenommen wird), haben wir schon gemacht.



Guten Tag,
Ich kann mich der Aussage nur anschlliessen! *"WAS NICHT`S KOST IST NICHT`S WERT!* Ich hatte diese Erfahrung auch im meinem beruflichen Umfeld gemacht. Die Kunden wo für die Ausbildung, Muster und Unterlagen  bezahlt haben, waren auch die stärksten und besten Verkäufer meiner Produkte!

Darum nehmt die Sache ernst, da ist sicherlich ein *GUTE AUSBILDUNG *was Ihr um diesen Preis erhält!

Gruß aus dem Salzburgerland!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (7. Januar 2011)

Nun möchte ich mich doch noch einmal zu Wort melden.



ulp schrieb:


> Aus verschiedenen Gründen, die ich Dir gerne per E-Mail ([email protected]) näher erkläre, akzeptieren wir die dimb Ausbildung nicht.





ulp schrieb:


> Die MTB Guide Ausbildung des dimb und auch die österreichischen Ausbildungen (z.B. www.bikepro.at) erkennen wir natürlich an.


Ja was denn nun? Diese völlig widersprüchlichen Aussagen erkläre mir doch bitte mal!





ulp schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch zum Geldverdienen und des Profits wegen, wäre dann der Betrag zu dem wir die Ausbildung anbieten zu gering. Wir müssen Umsatzsteuer (sind ja kommerzieller Anbieter) abführen, d.h. wir haben ca. 280 Euro netto (nachdem die Steuer bezahlt wurde) als Erlös. Unsere Einkaufskosten für Hotelunterkunft (Halbpension), Konferenzraummiete, Guidetrikot, eingeschweißte Notfallsets und Handouts liegt momentan bei ca. 230 Euro netto. D.h. mit den 50 Euro pro Azubi Reingewinn müssen wir das ganze Personal bezahlen. Wir arbeiten da Minimum mit 2-3 Ausbildern, jeweils für die 4 Tage...ich denke da wird klar, dass bei 15 - 20 Teilnehmern pro Gruppe, da der Profitgedanke keine große Rolle spielen kann.


Wobei sich aus Deiner Rechnung ein ungefährer Stundenlohn von 10  ergibt. 20 Teilnehmer a 50  = 1000/ 4 Tage =250 /3 Ausbilder = 83,33 /8 Std.= 10,41 .
Unberücksichtigt lasse ich die Tatsache, dass vermutlich nicht alle Ausbilder zeitgleich im Einsatz sein werden und auch nicht volle 8 h ausgebildet wird. Der Stundenlohnkönnte somit sogar höher ausfallen.

Ich bin jedoch vom ``ungünstigsten Fall´´ ausgegangen. Somit dürfte jedenfalls beinahe der Arbeitslohn ohne Steuer-und Sozialvers.-AG-Anteil abgedeckt sein, zumal sich die Kosten für Lohn, aber auch alle anderen Kostenfaktoren bei der Steuer geltend machen lassen. Mag sein, dass Du rein finanziell plus minus null fährst, tue aber bitte nicht so, als würdest Du aus reiner Nächstenliebe handeln und viel Geld investieren.



ulp schrieb:


> Den anderen Kommentaren hinsichtlich Arbeitsrecht, Versicherungsrecht, moderner Sklaverei etc. beantworte ich gerne, aber machen wir doch dazu einfach einen neuen Thread auf ?


Aus welchem Grund sollten wir das tun? Die Thematik ist doch bereits angesprochen. Es steht Dir frei, Dich dazu zu äußern oder es zu lassen. 



ulp schrieb:


> Liebe dimbos seid mir da bitte nicht böse, aber wenn man in den Alpen radlfahren mag, dann kommt man auch am Alpenverein nicht vorbei.


Bitte begründe diese Aussage. Ich könnte ebenso behaupten, wer in der Stadt radfahren will, kommt am ADFC nicht vorbei. 



ulp schrieb:


> Nun warum unsere Ausbildung, bzw. warum mir die wichtig ist (vorher wurden auch schon einige Dinge geschrieben):
> - Für mich ist das eine gute Sache um auch die Leute besser kennenzulernen. Eine 4 tägige Ausbildung gibt uns da viel bessere Chancen wie ein einstündiges Bewerbungsgespräch.


Da stimme ich Dir zu. Allerdings nennt man so etwas ein Praktikum.



ulp schrieb:


> - Wir können da unsere Unternehmensphilosophie rüberbringen.


 Was eine Ausbildung jedoch nicht rechtfertigt.



ulp schrieb:


> - Wir haben in manchen Bereichen unsere eigenen Standards definiert, diese können wir hier vermitteln.


Was sich dann normalerweise Einweisung, Einarbeitung in den Betrieb oder Eingliederungsphase nennt und keinerlei Ausbildung bedarf. Schon gar nicht darf soetwas mit Kosten für den AN behaftet sein.



ulp schrieb:


> - Unser Notfallmanagement/-vorgehen können wir hier vermitteln. z.B. Wer kümmert sich um einen verunglückten Kunden wenn die Gruppe die Tour fortsetzt und der Kunde ins Krankenhaus muss....etc.


Das wäre in etwa so, als wenn man einem neuen Türsteher die Fluchtwege der Disco zeigt und anschließend 50  abkassiert.

Auf die Frage nach Bereitstellung der Schutzkleidung und des Arbeitsgerätes bist Du leider noch nicht eingegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bagdad Biker,

danke für Deine betriebswirtschaftliche Aufklärung einen kleinen Aspekt hast Du nicht berücksichtigt. Sollen die Ausbilder im Heu schlafen und nichts essen ?? Also mit Deinen 10 Euro Stundenlohen haut das nicht wirklich hin. Im Übrigen müssen wir hier in München Minimum 30 Euro/Stunde Deckungsbeitrag für einen Festangestellten rechnen und meine Angestellten machen das nicht zum Spaß, sondern das ist Arbeitszeit....

Das Arbeitsgerät (Bike) stellen wir nicht, die Schutzkleidung (Regenzeug, Handschuhe, Radlschuhe) müssen die Leute auch noch mitbringen. 
In meinem Hauptjob (von den Erträgen meiner Radlgeschichte kann ich in München leider keine Familie mit 2 Kids sinnvoll versorgen) bekomme ich aber auch nicht die Anzüge von meinem Arbeitgeber gestellt und arbeite daheim ab und zu von meinem Privat PC aus geschäftlich....

Und hinsichtlich der dimb Ausbildungen:

Es gibt da den Trailscout und den dimb MTB Guide, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. Das eine ist eine gute Sache und vom Inhalt her gleichwertig wie die Ausbildung des DAV. Der Trailscout reicht mir halt nicht. Informationen dazu bekommst Du hier:

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=212&Itemid=126

Die Ausbildungen sind sehr empfehlenswert und ich bin überzeugt, dass der Trailscout auch für die meisten Einsätze als MTB Guide (z.B. in vereinsinternen Feierabendrunden, Tagestouren, Fahrtechnikkursen) vollkommen ausreichend ist. Nur für einen Transalp Guide, der die ganze Woche von So ab 16h bis den Sa drauf 18h mit einer Gruppe rund um die Uhr zusammen ist braucht es halt ein wenig mehr, oder andere Inhalte (das ist diesbezüglich meine Meinung).

Ganz so trivial ist unser Notfallmanagement nicht, wie die Fluchttür des Türstehers.


----------



## Renensen (7. Januar 2011)

So isses und so bleibts, in engen Hosen reibts!

Ulp hat eigentlich alles erklärt was er/sie/es erklären musste. Selbst wenn er/sie/es uns hier anlügt werden wir es nie herausfinden. Jeder kann sich ja selbst Gedanken machen.

Ich kann das so akzeptieren, ich muss mich ja nicht bei Ulp bewerben wenn es mir nicht gefällt. 
Schade nur das Ulp mit den Äußerungen die Sache untergräbt einen einheitlichen Standard durch die DIMB zu bilden. Das man die Guides sich mal gerne 4 Tage anschauen möchte und vielleicht Unternehmensspezifische Sachen erklären will uuuund nochmal 1.Hilfe auffrischen will (was ja nie schaden kann), kann ich nur verstehen. Auch wenn ich kein Ulp Fan bin.

Also, geht biken!

Gruß


----------



## ulp (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Renensen,

vielleicht ist es ja eine Lösung, dass die dimb als "Special" zukünftig eine Trailscout Ausbildung für Transalp Guides und für "normale Guides" anbietet. Die volle Ausbildung bei der dimb, beim DAV oder den österreichischen Kollegen machen leider viel zu wenige Guides, was ja auf Grund der Kosten und der zu investierenden Zeit zu verstehen ist. 

Für uns Veranstalter wäre auch noch eine Abstimmung der verschiedenen nationalen Verbände (also Deutschland (DAV, dimb), Österreich, Schweiz und Italien) sehr interessant. Bei unserer Haupttour fahre ich sage und schreibe 7 km auf deutschem Boden und sonst nur in Österreich und Italien (die restlichen 370km). Aber da die Leute an einen Tisch zu bekommen ist sehr schwierig, bzw. unmöglich.  

Wir Veranstalter (ich spreche da auch für die Anderen, weil sich meines Wissens alle ein wenig unsicher sind diesbezüglich) sind für solche Sachen sicherlich sehr offen, wobei wir die Vorteile der eigenen Ausbildung dabei verlieren würden. Andererseits würden wir uns auch Aufwand und damit Zeit und Geld sparen und könnten uns unseren eigentlichen Aufgaben widmen.


----------



## Renensen (7. Januar 2011)

Hey,

das der Trailscout als Basis für einen Alpenguide (ohne Vorerfahrung) nicht reicht ist wohl jedem klar. Im Endeffekt kann man sich die Leute eben nur anschauen und kucken ob die was auf dem Kasten haben. Der MTB Guide bietet hier zumindest die Garantie von Mindestanforderungen die erfüllt sein sollten.

Aber egal.

Es bleibt zu hoffen das Die Guides/Veranstalter und Gäste irgendwann eine einheitlichen Ausbildung für die Guides im Alpenraum vorgesetzt bekommen und sich die Lobby der MTB dadurch auch verstärk....

...aber ob das jemals klappt? Ich hoffe es.

Grüße


----------



## keroson (7. Januar 2011)

Ich zitiere einfach mal:


keroson schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich mach 16 Tage Dimb Ausbildung und ihr wollt mir das gleiche leicht abgeändert dann noch in 2 mal 2 Wochenenden beibringen bzw. auch Leuten die mit Guiden noch nichts am Hut haben oder hatten, obwohl ich sowohl geprüft bin, und im Aplenraum und anderen Gebieten sehr viel Erfahrung hab?
> 
> Ich mein dass ihr mir erklärt welche Routen ihr fahrt ok, aber zu erklären wie man gut guided egal wo, brauch mehr als nur zwei Wochenende.
> Es würde mich echt interesssieren, was ihr mehr oder weniger als die DIMB Guide (lizensierte mit Prüfung) Ausbildung macht.



Hier hat keiner von irgendeiner Trailscout Ausbildung gesprochen sondern vom lizenzierten MTB-Guide 




ulp schrieb:


> Hallo Kerson,
> 
> Meine/unsere Erfahrung ist halt, dass diese dimb Ausbildung nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, um bei uns Touren zu guiden und unseren Kunden das Erlebnis Transalp sehr gut zu vermitteln.
> 
> ...



Viel Palaver, unterm Strich: DIMB Ausbildung zählt nicht, wenn dann nur die DAV Ausbildung.




ulp schrieb:


> Und hinsichtlich der dimb Ausbildungen:
> 
> Es gibt da den Trailscout und den dimb MTB Guide, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen. Das eine ist eine gute Sache und vom Inhalt her gleichwertig wie die Ausbildung des DAV. Der Trailscout reicht mir halt nicht. Informationen dazu bekommst Du hier:
> 
> [..]



Und jetzt doch oder wie?





ulp schrieb:


> Hallo Bagdad Biker,
> 
> danke für Deine betriebswirtschaftliche Aufklärung einen kleinen Aspekt hast Du nicht berücksichtigt. Sollen die Ausbilder im Heu schlafen und nichts essen ?? Also mit Deinen 10 Euro Stundenlohen haut das nicht wirklich hin. Im Übrigen müssen wir hier in München Minimum 30 Euro/Stunde Deckungsbeitrag für einen Festangestellten rechnen und meine Angestellten machen das nicht zum Spaß, sondern das ist Arbeitszeit....
> 
> ...



Na wenn das mal kein Schuss in den Ofen ist.

Hier geht es um Deutsches Arbeitsrecht, da darf sich auch die ULP GmbH nicht von ausschließen. Eine Ausbildung die keinen anerkannten Status hat, die aber trotzdem bezahlt werden muss ohne Garantie, dass man das Geld wieder raus bekommt...
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man in eine Betrieb ein-gelernt wird aber da für ein Zertifikat bezahlen, mit dem ich mir (als DIMB Guide mit sehr viel Praxis Erfahrung (70 Touren in den letzten 90 Tagen)) eigentlich nur den Pop* abwischen kann, das vermag mein Denkhorizont einfach nicht zu erfassen._*
gelöscht - das geht zu weit -swe68*_


----------



## ulp (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Keroson,

dann muss ich mich für das Stiften von Verwirrung entschuldigen. An dem dimb MTB Guide hatte ich eigentlich nie etwas auszusetzten. Für mich arbeiten momentan auch einige Guides mit dieser Ausbildung, im Übrigen mehr wie Fachübungsleiter des DAV. Vor Weihnachten war es aber dieses Jahr sehr chaotisch und ich hab da einfach in der Hektik was in den falschen Hals bekommen.

Betriebswirtschaftliche Nachhilfe würde mir sicherlich nicht schaden, aber ich habe da sehr viel dazu gelernt, bzw. lernen müssen in den letzten Jahren. 
Mit GmbH und Bilanzieren etc. kannste aber gleich ein paar Tausend Kröten mehr für den Steuerberater/Wirtschaftsprüfer pro Jahr hinlegen und nebenberuflich wollte ich das in keiner anderen Rechtsform machen.

Als hochqualifizierter weltweit aktiver Ingenieur verdient man halt eine deutliche Ecke mehr wie als Radlguide und wenn man sich erst mal ans Geld gewöhnt hat und eine Familie hat überlegt man sich dreimal, ob man solch eine Stellung dafür aufgibt. 

Welches Leben sinnvoller ist, da weiß ich auch ziemlich sicher die Antwort, sonst würde ich mir das in dem Ausmaße auch nicht antun.... vielleicht klappt es ja nochmals mit der Nachhilfe und ich kann das dann mal angehen.  aber ich bin auch gerne Ingenieur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (7. Januar 2011)

Ist doch schön wenn das Hobby immer noch Hobby ist...


----------



## alböhi (7. Januar 2011)

dann wär ja alles " g´schwätzt "

geniesst eure freizeit und habt euch lieb 

gruss andreas


----------



## uncletoby (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Bagdad Biker,



> danke fÃ¼r Deine betriebswirtschaftliche AufklÃ¤rung einen kleinen Aspekt  hast Du nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt. Sollen die Ausbilder im Heu schlafen und  nichts essen ?? Also mit Deinen 10 Euro Stundenlohen haut das nicht  wirklich hin. Im Ãbrigen mÃ¼ssen wir hier in MÃ¼nchen Minimum 30  Euro/Stunde *Deckungsbeitrag* fÃ¼r einen Festangestellten rechnen und meine  Angestellten machen das nicht zum SpaÃ, sondern das ist Arbeitszeit....


Ich hoffe du hast den Deckungsbeitrag richtig verstanden! Der Unternehmer hat Fixkosten, z.B. GehÃ¤lter fÃ¼r Mitarbeiter, einen Unternehmerlohn, BÃ¼ro, aktualisierung der Homepage,  Versicherungen, Steuerberater, Druckkosten, Telefonkosten, Ausbildungen, etc;.....
Ich kÃ¶nnte Dir jede Menge an Kosten und Aufwendungen anfÃ¼hren, die alle durch den  Deckungsbeitrag bezahlt werden mÃ¼ssen. 

Ich hoffe du hast damit den Begriff Deckungsbeitrag richtig verstanden!
Oder vielleicht verstehst einer als *Deckungsbeitrag*: " Das *decken *von Tieren" Pferde, KÃ¼he oder Ã¤hnliches!

Noch einen guten Spruch von John Ruskin

Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, fÃ¼r wenig Geld viel Wert zu  erhalten. Nehmen Sie das niedrigste Angebot an, mÃ¼ssen Sie fÃ¼r das  Risiko, das Sie eingehen, etwas Geld zurÃ¼ck legen. Und wenn Sie das tun,  dann haben Sie auch genug Geld, um fÃ¼r etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.â
 John Ruskin 1819 â 1900

Darum wÃ¤re es sinvoll dieses Thema zu beenden und sich auf die bevorstehende Bikesaison freuen!
Gel


----------



## Deleted 163458 (8. Januar 2011)

uncletoby schrieb:


> Hallo Bagdad Biker,
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast den Deckungsbeitrag richtig verstanden! Der Unternehmer hat Fixkosten, z.B. Gehälter für Mitarbeiter, einen Unternehmerlohn, Büro, aktualisierung der Homepage,  Versicherungen, Steuerberater, Druckkosten, Telefonkosten, Ausbildungen, etc;.....
> Ich könnte Dir jede Menge an Kosten und Aufwendungen anführen, die alle durch den  Deckungsbeitrag bezahlt werden müssen.


Also Ausbildungen fallen schonmal raus. Die lässt er sich ja von seinen Mitarbeitern bezahlen. 
Aber mal im Ernst. Mir ist durchaus klar, was mit dem Begriff gemeint ist. Allerdings bitte ich eines nicht zu vergessen: Die von Dir genannten Positionen lassen sich a. bestens von der Steuer absetzen und b. sollten sie, sofern vernünftig gewirtschaftet wird, durch die Einnahmen aus den Touren gedeckt sein.

Das Ansetzen eines Stundenlohns, völlig gleich in welcher Höhe, wäre gerechtfertigt, wenn Ulp sich als Ausbildungsinstitut mit überall anerkanntem Status verstehen würde. Da es sich aber um eine betriebsinterne Maßnahme handelt, die wie wir nun bereits mehrfach festgestellt haben, nur den Sinn hat einen einheitlichen Guidestand  festzulegen und der nur für den Betrieb sinnvoll erscheint, sollte/müsste Ulp die Kosten für die Maßnahme nicht seinen Mitarbeitern auf´s Auge drücken, sondern in den Deckungsbeitrag mit einfließen lassen.





uncletoby schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast damit den Begriff Deckungsbeitrag richtig verstanden!
> Oder vielleicht verstehst einer als *Deckungsbeitrag*: " Das *decken *von Tieren" Pferde, Kühe oder ähnliches!


Diese Aussage sollte offenbar ein Witz sein. Er ist gründlich misslungen!




uncletoby schrieb:


> Darum wäre es sinvoll dieses Thema zu beenden und sich auf die bevorstehende Bikesaison freuen!


 Das darfst Du gerne tun. Viel Spaß dabei.
Ich finde das Thema recht interessant und würde es gerne weiter verfolgen.

@ Ulp
Du beginnst Dich zu winden, wie ein Wurm. Und immer, wenn eine Frage offenbar den Nerv getroffen hat, bleibst Du eine Antwort schuldig.

Was das Stellen von Ausrüstung angeht, so empfehle ich Dir, in eigenem Interesse, Dich eingehen zu informieren! Vielleicht helfen Dir folgende Links ein wenig weiter?

http://www2.igmetall.de/homepages/recklinghausen/file_uploads/6114.pdf
http://www.kompass-arbeitsschutz.de/index.php?catId=225&lng=de
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/arbschg/
http://europa.eu/legislation_summar...y/health_hygiene_safety_at_work/c11116_de.htm


----------



## JuergenM. (9. Januar 2011)

Ball flach halten Fritzel!!! 

Dass ist ein sehr Interessantes Thema und sicher für alle wichtig, man hat nie Ausgelernt.
Und bis jetzt wurde niemand beleidigt, so sollte es auch bleiben. Wir können sicher alle davon profitieren, dass hier so offen darüber diskutiert wird.
Bin mir fast sicher das ULP schon böse mails aus der Guide Branche bekommen hat, nich so offen darüber zu reden bzw. zu schreiben


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2011)

das ist doch genau der richtige moment einen thread aufzumachen, in dem wir ausschliesslich das thema 

" ausbeutung von guides "  diskutieren.

das könnte viele unerfahrene vor schlechte erfahrung schützen.

gruss andreas


----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2011)

_*bitte bleibt beim Thema, ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder ihm zu nahe zu treten.
Sonst mache ich den Thread zu.
Eventuell macht es Sinn, einen neuen Thread - wie von alböhi vorgeschlagen - zu eröffnen. Dann gebt uns Mods Bescheid, wir schließen hier und verlinken den neuen Thread.*_

Mal eine Frage; Gibt es hier nicht eventuell einen von ULP ausgebildeten Guide, der von seinen Erfahrungen berichten kann?
Vielleicht wäre das hilfreich, da einiges an der Diskussion ein bißchen arg theoretisch ist.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. Januar 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> ,
> für mich hört sich sein dauerhaftes gemecker eher aber danach an, dass er bei irgendwem als guide nicht genommen wurde und jetzt halt wen zum anfeinden gefunden hat
> 
> vielleicht legt sich das etwas, wenn er nen neuen job gefunden hat
> seinen jetzigen ist er ja bald los



Dein Kombinationsvermögen ist schon erstaunlich! Zumindest setzt es ein  hohes Maß an Phantasie voraus. Allerdings zählst Du ganz offensichtlich  zu den weniger aufmerksamen Lesern unter uns. Andernfalls wäre Dir  sicherlich nicht entgangen, dass ich bereits schrieb, generell kein  Interesse an einer Tätigkeit als Guide zu haben. Wenn Deine aus der Luft  gegriffene Theorie zutreffend wäre, hätte ich sicherlich anstatt meiner  Einwände eine Bewerbung geschrieben. Auch hätte Dir eigentlich nicht  entgehen sollen, in welcher Brache ich eine neue Beschäftigung suche.

In diesem Sinne: ``Schärfen Sie ihre Sinne und Ihr Urteilsvermögen, Watson!´´

Im Übrigen wäre es wünschenswert, wenn dieses Thema weiterhin sachlich diskutiert werden könnte. Solltest Du Argumente, die für das ULP Angebot  sprechen, vortragen wollen, so tue das bitte!
Einen Beitrag (und zudem bisher den ersten hier) zu posten, dessen Inhalt keinerlei Argumentation, sondern lediglich den Diskreditierungs- und Diskriminierungsversuch meiner Person beinhaltet, geht weit am Ziel vorbei und ist wenig zweckdienlich.
Solltest außer derart deplazierten Äußerungen nichts zu sagen haben, erspare uns bitte Deine Beiträge!


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. Januar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> _*bitte bleibt beim Thema, ohne jemanden zu beleidigen oder ihm zu nahe zu treten.
> Sonst mache ich den Thread zu.
> Eventuell macht es Sinn, einen neuen Thread - wie von alböhi vorgeschlagen - zu eröffnen. Dann gebt uns Mods Bescheid, wir schließen hier und verlinken den neuen Thread.*_


Ich denke der vorgeschlagene Thread findet sicherlich ebenfalls seine Berechtigung. Allerdings unterhalten wir uns hier im Speziellen über das von Ulp gemachte Angebot, welches ja nun, nicht nur nach meiner pers. Meinung, noch nicht ganz ausgereift scheint. 
Ich bin schon noch auf die Antwort von Ulp gespannt. Vielleicht bewirkt der ein oder andere Kritikpunkt  der User ja auch etwas. Manche ``Fehler´´ begeht er vielleicht auch aus Unwissenheit. (Beispiel: gesetzliche Regelung für das Stellen von Schutzbekleidung)

Und ich denke, solange die Kritik sachlich vorgetragen wird, kann sie durchaus als konstruktiv gewertet werden.


----------



## mistermoo (9. Januar 2011)

es ist schön von dir zu lesen, dass du scheinbar der einzige bist der in seinen versteckten anfeindungen kein geflame sieht

sicherlich ist es mir überlassen und bedarf nicht deiner erlaubnis in eben jenen thread etwas zu schreiben, ob das sachlich ist oder nicht überlassen dann bitte denjenigen die darüber entscheiden dürfen

du darfst es nicht

bin klar dafür hier sollte zugemacht werden

der grund ist meiner meinung klar das du bb der einzige bist der in einem nicht unbedingt freundlichem stil deine backpfeifen an ulp verteilst

sollten das die mods nicht sehen, tut es mir leid, deine sachlichkeit ist nicht unbedingt zu sehen

es ist schon fraglich das einer anderen vorschreiben will, wie sie ihr geschäft betreiben sollen bzw. was seiner meinung nach alles schlecht ist

ulp bzw. die hauptpersonen dahinter gibt es ja schon etwas länger, somit wird wohl einiges richtig sein und sie werden einiges richtig gemacht haben

du hast zu glück die wahl nicht mit ulp guides fahren zu müssen, um nicht auch noch vor ort mit denen zu diskutieren

hier deine unwissenheit der geschäftsart von ulp freien lauf zu lassen
zeugt auch nicht gerade von erfahrung mit führen einer firma im gmbh stil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (9. Januar 2011)

_*Auf per PN geäußerten Wunsch mache ich den Thread wieder auf.
Aber:
- bleibt bitte argumentativ bei der Sache
- beleidigt euch nicht gegenseitig, sondern schreibt bitte nur, wenn ihr wirklich etwas beizutragen habt*_

@ ulp
Dich bitte ich um Stellungnahme, damit ein bißchen Klarheit reinkommt.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (9. Januar 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> es ist schön von dir zu lesen, dass du scheinbar der einzige bist der in seinen versteckten anfeindungen kein geflame sieht


Kritik an einem Jobangebot und Hinweise zur gesetzlichen Rechtslage als eine versteckte Beleidigung zu interpretieren.....naja

Dies ist nun Dein 2. von 2 Posts, in denen Du zum eigentlichen Thema völlig argumentationslos bleibst. 
Du beschränkst Dich, aus mir sich noch nicht erschließenden Gründen, ausschließlich auf meine Person. 
Anhand Deiner weiteren Ausführung kann man annhemen, dass Du aus bisher noch nicht näher dargelegten Gründen, eine gewisse Sympathie für Ulp hegst. Das ist durchaus legitim. Allerdings wäre es schön, wenn Du a. diese Gründe nennen würdest und b. dann mit sachlichen Argumenten das Handeln Ulps rechtfertigen würdest.
Eine Frage: Arbeitest Du für Ulp?




mistermoo schrieb:


> bin klar dafür hier sollte zugemacht werden
> 
> der grund ist meiner meinung klar das du bb der einzige bist der in einem nicht unbedingt freundlichem stil deine backpfeifen an ulp verteilst


Falsch! Ich spreche lediglich Punkte an, die mich pers. an diesem Jobangebot stutzig werden lassen. Ferner spreche ich die gesetzliche Rechtsgrundlage an, die von Ulp zumindest teilweise untergraben bzw. nicht erfüllt wird an. Im Übrigen wirst Du erkennen müssen, dass auch andere User in einigen Punkten ihre Bedenken angemeldet haben.



mistermoo schrieb:


> es ist schon fraglich das einer anderen vorschreiben will, wie sie ihr geschäft betreiben sollen bzw. was seiner meinung nach alles schlecht ist


Vorschreiben will und werde ich gar nichts. Dafür gibt es den Gesetgeber. Ich verweise lediglich darauf, das möglicherweise Ulps Handeln nicht in allen Punkten legitim sein könte. Es steht ihm frei, wie er meine Kritik auffasst. Sollte es ihm gelingen dies objektiver zu tun, als Du, ergibt sich für ihn die Mglichkeit die Kritik als konsruktiv zu bewerten und ggf. in sein Handeln einfließen zu lassen.




mistermoo schrieb:


> du hast zu glück die wahl nicht mit ulp guides fahren zu müssen, um nicht auch noch vor ort mit denen zu diskutieren


Weil sonst was passieren würde?
Ich stelle mir eine Diskusion mit den Guides recht interessant vor.
Ich vermute, dass viele gar nicht um ihre bestehenden Rechte wissen.




mistermoo schrieb:


> hier deine unwissenheit der geschäftsart von ulp freien lauf zu lassen
> zeugt auch nicht gerade von erfahrung mit führen einer firma im gmbh stil



Letzlich ist es völlig unerheblich, welche Rechtsform ein Unternehmen hat. Ob Einzelfirma, GmbH, GbR, KG oder OHG. Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und Auflagen variieren zwar, jedoch sagt die Rechtsform rein gar nichts über das unternehmereische Geschick des Inhabers aus. Ebensowenig über seinen Sachverstand und sein rechtliches Wissen. 

Du tätigst hier Äußerungen, ohne zu wissen, wovon Du überhaupt sprichst!
 ``GmbH Stil´´ 
Hier geht es nicht um Stil. Auch sagt der Zusatz GmbH rein gar nichts über die Betriebsgröße oder die Qualifikation aus. Es dreht sich hauptsächlich um die Höhe der Haftungssumme.

Jeder Trottel kann ebenso eine Einzelfirma, wie auch eine (die Kohle vorrausgesetzt)  GmbH gründen.

In der Praxis gestaltet es sich meist so, dass Einzelpersonen die Rechtsform GmbH wählen, wenn sie über einen gewissen Besitz oder einen guten Zweitverdienst verfügen, um ggf. nicht mit Haut und Haaren haftbar gemacht werden zu können.

Im Falle von Ulp, der ja schrieb sein Unternehmen ``nur nebenbei´´ zu betreiben und über einen soliden Hauptjob zu verfügen, erscheint die Wahl der Geschäftsform also durchaus sinnvoll. Somit schließe ich aus, dass es sich bei seiner Person um einen Trottel handelt. Daraus wiederum schlussfolgere ich, dass die Punkte seiner Beschäftigungsverhältnisse, die ich als kritisch erachte, aus Unwissenheit so gestaltet sind. Somit bleibe ich bei dem Argument, dass meine Kritik als konstruktiv zu verstehen ist.


----------



## keroson (9. Januar 2011)

Um mal wieder zu den Kernfragen zurück zu kommen:

1. Eine Einarbeitung in eine Betrieb als Ausbildung zu Bezeichnen bei dem man ein nicht anerkanntes Zertifikat bekommt und man dafür zahlen muss, ohne Garantie das man den Aufwandsbetrag wieder durch Arbeit raus bekommt verstößt laut Bagdad Biker gegen bestehendes Deutsches Recht. Wie steht Ulp dazu?

2. Bei so einer Ausbildung muss Ulp auf jeden Fall die Schutzbekleidung stellen laut Bagdad Biker, heißt zumindest Helm, Brille und Handschuhe. Alles andere verstößt gegen Deutsches Recht. Und dann wieder die Frage:
Wie steht Ulp dazu?


----------



## ulp (9. Januar 2011)

Zu den 2 Punkten von Keroson:

zu 1.): 2010 haben wir mit unserer Ausbildung angefangen, die Erfahrung aus diesem Jahr ist einfach die, dass jeder/jede das bekommen hat was Sie an Touren wollte. Im Gegenteil uns sind noch die Guides ausgegangen und wir haben Anfang Juli auch Externe Aushilfskräfte für eine Woche einsetzten müssen. Die Frage hat sich so uns noch nie gestellt. 

Die prinzipielle Frage die sich hier aber stellt. Was ist eine anerkannte Ausbildung ?. Meines Wissens gibt es in Deutschland keine Forderung nach irgendeiner Ausbildung. Es gibt da keine Regelung wie bei den Skiverbänden, Bergführern, Wanderguides...etc. 
Was wir also machen ist eigentlich eine "Weiterbildung". Ich denke auch dass unser Name in der Branche schon was zählt, gerade bei Hoteliers und Tourismusverbänden. Daher glaube ich schon, dass Diejenigen, die bei uns eine Ausbildung machen etwas davon haben. Den Tourismusverbänden im Alpenraum sagt meine Firma schon was, schon auch auf Grund der 4 Bücher, die wir im Bruckmann Verlag veröffentlicht haben. Also ich glaube, dass ein Transalpguide schon was in der Hand hat mit unserem Zertifikat und der Prüfungsbescheinigung und das auch gerne gesehen wird.

Das ganze Thema Ausbildung und wer ist ein MTB Guide ist in meinen Augen nicht klar geregelt. Was wir machen, machen wir aus Qualitätssicherung gegenüber unseren Kunden. Die Kosten für die Ausbildung finde ich nicht so verwerflich, es ist ja auch ein Gegenwert in Form eines Zertifikates, einer Prüfungsbestätigung der HandOuts und unseres Know Hows.
Wie gesagt, wir bilden nicht auf Vorrat aus, sondern nur die Anzahl an Guides, für die wir wirklich Jobs im Sommer haben werden. Die Rückzahlung sollte daher auch gewährleistet sein, abhängig von dem wieviel der Guide arbeiten mag. 
Wenn sich natürlich jemand anmeldet und zweimal bei der Prüfung durchfällt, dann hätten wir ein Problem....bzw. wenn sich in der Ausbildung rausstellt, dass der gänzlich ungeeignet ist. Da würde ich sagen, das sollten wir am ersten Ausbildungswochenende merken und dann auch das komplette Geld zurück erstatten. Das werden wir 2011 auch beachten.

Ich sehe das aber eher so, 2010 hat sich das bei uns sehr bewährt. Die Kundenfeedbackbögen (am Ende der Tour dürfen die Kunden die Guides bewerten, unsere Guides sind angewiesen die Feedbackbögen ausfüllen zu lassen) waren noch nie so gut wie 2010. Insgesamt war das eine sehr gute Guidingleistung in Augen unserer Kunden. Unser Guidehonorar hängt zu einem geringen Teil von diesem Feedback im Übrigen ab, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt, dann gibt es auch mehr Kohle.

Diesbezüglich würde ich auch noch mein Schlußstatement durchlesen.

zu 2.) Wir haben Ausrüstungspauschalen in unseren Guidegehältern mit drin. Unsere Guide müssen auch noch Ihr privates Handy betrieblich nutzen und erhalten dafür auch noch eine Pauschale, ferner nutzen Sie sehr gern Ihr eigenes Kartenmaterial, weil es auch eine Kartenpauschale gibt und sich mit der nach 3-4 Touren auch noch ein wenig dazu verdienen lässt....also ich hab bei Firmengründung die GmbH von einem befreundeten Wirtschaftsprüfer gründen lassen, dessen Spezi ist ein Rechtsanwalt der auf Personalrecht spezialisiert ist, der hat das arbeitsrechtliche und die Arbeitsverträge gestrickt....ich denke das sollte alles legal sein. Wie jedes Unternehmen in unserer Größenordnung hatten wir in den letzten 6 Jahren 2 Prüfungen durch die LVA und da müssen wir die Arbeitsverträge vorlegen, da gab es nie Beanstandungen. Ich denke das sollte alles passen, zumal ein Steuerberater für mich das ganze Personal abrechnet. Dazu ist der Laden viel zu groß und ich habe viel zu wenig Zeit um das alles selbst zu machen. Also ich bin mir da sehr sicher dass das alles so rechtmäßig ist. Ich arbeite hauptberuflich selbst bei einem IG Metall Betrieb und bin oft auf Baustellen und bekomme da meine Schutzausrüstung von meinem Arbeitgeber, ich weiß also wie das offiziell laufen muss. Mit unseren Pauschalen, bzw. auch Angeboten zu Einkaufskonditionen das ein oder andere nette Teil was man noch brauchen kann kostengünstig zu besorgen waren bisher alle Guides immer sehr zufrieden. 
Aber Bagdad Biker ich nehme Deine Aufklärung erst und werde ab sofort einige von meinen Sachen als Schutzkleidung den neuen Guides anbieten. Damit sollten wir den Wort Case abdecken, ich habe den größten Dickschädel und die größte Konfektionsgröße...

Jetzt zum guten Schluß noch was:
Als Guide wird man nicht reich, diesen Job muss man, wenn man den machen mag eher aus Idealismus machen. Ich hatte 2010 knapp 90 Personen als Guides und Supportkräfte beschäftigt. Davon waren 11 ganzjährig festangestellte Bürokräfte (das sind dann von der Ausbildung her meist Betriebswirtinnen und Sportwissenschaftlerinnen), dann hatten wir 5 Saisonguides (die haben in den 3 Monaten auch gutes Geld verdient, die arbeiten vorher und nachher aber für andere Anbieter, bzw. machen im Winter was ganz anders) und 2 Support Vollprofis (die haben da auch gut Kohle gemacht von Mitte Mai bis Mitte September), aber auch  die machen im Winter was anders. Das wären jetzt knapp 20 der 90 Personen. D.h. 70 Leuten haben den Job nur so nebenher gemacht aus Spaß an der Freude. Die wollten neben Ihrem festen Job noch ein wenig Biken und dabei nette Leute kennen lernen und mit Denen eine gute Zeit haben. 
Wenn ich unsere Guidesätze hernehme, dann bekommt so ein nebenberuflicher Guide (im Rahmen eines 400 Euro Jobs) als Einsteiger bei uns ca. 400 - 450 Euro netto pro Wochentour raus bar auf die Kralle...als jemand der schon mehrere Touren oder länger für uns guidet wären das dann 600 - 700 Euro netto pro Woche. Ich glaube das ist ein netter Zuverdienst für etwas was mir auch noch Spaß macht. Zudem sind die 400 Euro Kräfte noch durch die Pauschale Krankenversicherung der Knappschaft und unsere Betriebshaftpflicht (wenn die eigene das nicht übernimmt) komplett abgesichert für den Fall des Falles.

Für mich als Veranstalter hat das den Vorteil, dass meine Guides sehr motiviert sind, sich auf die Woche bezahlten Urlaub freuen und unseren Kunden eine schöne Zeit bescheren. 
Wegen dem Geld macht das nur ein kleiner Bruchteil meiner Leute, es sind da einige dabei, die bräuchten die ca. 1.000 Euro mehr im Jahr durch diesen Job nicht, aber die machen das weil es einfach Spaß macht.

Und deswegen sitz ich auch hier an meinem PC und gehe auf die Beiträge von manchem "Gscheithaferl" hier ein....

In diesem Sinne, das Wetter ist gut, geht wieder Biken und habt Euch lieb
Uli


----------



## uncletoby (10. Januar 2011)

Gut gemacht! Gratuliere! Mach mit deiner positiven Einstellung weiter!

 und nun ist Frieden angesagt!


LG aus dem Salzkammergut!


----------



## Renensen (10. Januar 2011)

So siehts aus.

Ich arbeite zwar nicht fÃ¼r Ulp, sondern fÃ¼r einen anderen Veranstalter aber die Praxis von Ulp ist Ã¼blich. Eher noch groÃzÃ¼gig. Leider!

Eigentlich ist man als Guide der Depp. Nimmt man die normalen angebotenen Pauschalen, dann kann man nicht davon leben. Verlangt man mehr, dann kann man gehen. Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Guides die das wirklich fÃ¼r ein Taschengeld machen (15 â¬ pro Tag) und auf die manche Veranstalter einsteigen (mit allen Konsequenzen). Da bleibt nicht viel Verhandlungsspielraum.
GlÃ¼ck hat man, wenn man sich bei einem Veranstalter durch gute Leistung etabliert hat. Dann hat man mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## keroson (10. Januar 2011)

Renensen schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> 
> Ich arbeite zwar nicht für Ulp, sondern für einen anderen Veranstalter aber die Praxis von Ulp ist üblich. Eher noch großzügig. Leider!
> 
> ...



Ja, aber in der Regel ist für 15 Euro die Qualität der gebotenen Leistung auch entsprechend. Anbieter die völlig überforderte Guides für 15,- Euro am Tag mit 12 Personen über die Alpen schicken haben in der Regel ein enormes Qualitätsproblem. Außerdem funktioniert so was nur so lange nichts passiert.
Ein richtig heftiger Unfall mit sich streitenden Versicherungen und so ein Konstrukt zerfällt wie ein Bierkartenhaus.
Aber ich denke jetzt wird es wirklich Zeit eine Thread zu eröffnen in dem man so was generell mal diskutiert.


----------



## ulp (11. Januar 2011)

Noch ein Link:

Andere Veranstalter bieten auch Guideausbildungen an, hier Vamos24 mit einer Ausbildung zum Rennradguide auf Malle:

http://www.vamos24.com/aktuelle_news/items/rennrad-tourguide-ausbildung-mallorca.html


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Januar 2011)

Danke Uli, für die ausführliche Stellungsname!  
Leider ist Lohndumping in vielen Branchen üblich geworden.
Für den Kunden ist es schwer die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.
Aber Offenheit schafft auch Vertrauen.
Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (12. Januar 2011)

ulp schrieb:


> Noch ein Link:
> 
> Andere Veranstalter bieten auch Guideausbildungen an, hier Vamos24 mit einer Ausbildung zum Rennradguide auf Malle:
> 
> http://www.vamos24.com/aktuelle_news/items/rennrad-tourguide-ausbildung-mallorca.html


 
port alcudia - nettes städtchen.
michael nies kann ich nur empfehlen und
ab mitte april fahrt ihr dort schon in kurzen hosen 

gruss andreas

ps.: vamos24 ist auch für mountainbiker die richtige adresse auf malle.


----------



## skrupel.los (13. Januar 2011)

egal


----------



## JuergenM. (13. Januar 2011)

Und was möchtest Du uns jetzt mitteilen?


----------



## mistermoo (14. Januar 2011)

könnten foren einträge sein, die wer zusammengesucht hat der sich nicht unter seinem normalen kürzel hier zu wort meldet


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (15. Januar 2011)

Hey, was ist hier los? Der Threat war so unterhaltsam! Ich habe keinen Fernseher zuhause, müßt ihr wissen.


----------



## ulp (15. Januar 2011)

Der Zweck des Threat wurde erreicht, wir haben viele Bewerbungen bekommen. Nach der ersten Sichtung dieser sollten wir unser Team für 2011 so ziemlich zusammen haben. Jetzt sind erst mal die persönlichen Gespräche und in 6 Wochen weiß ich dann wieder mehr. 

Ich möchte mich bei Allen für das doch meist konstruktive Feedback bedanken. 

In diesem Sinne möchte ich Euch ein unfallfreies Jahr 2011 wünschen und immer Kette rechts
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (30. Januar 2011)

Nach Abschluss der Frühbucherperiode und Auswertungen unserer Buchungen hat sich bei uns ergeben, dass in der Zeit von 25.6. bis 30.7. eine sehr starke Nachfrage nach unseren Touren (Rennrad und Mountainbike) haben. 

Wir suchen daher noch ein paar nebenberufliche Guides auf 400 Euro Basis (also für so maximal 1-3 Touren je Saison), die sich in dem obigen Zeitraum vorstellen können für uns 2011 eine/zwei Touren zu guiden. 

Bitte bei Interesse eine kurze Mail an [email protected] mit einem kurzen Motivationsschreiben und Lebenslauf.


Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## ulp (5. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bewerbungen !!

Jetzt sollte unser Team für 2011 so ziemlich komplett sein 

Viel Spaß bei den ersten Touren draußen, meist die Kette rechts und einen unfallfreien Sommer 2011

Uli


----------



## ulp (19. Januar 2012)

Nach Abschluß der Frühbuchungsperiode hat sich ergeben, dass wir auch 2012 wieder unser Team um einige Guides verstärken müssen. Dieses Jahr brauchen wir aber bevorzugt zusätzliche Mountainbike Guides für den Transalpeinsatz. Streckenkenntnisse in den Dolomiten wären vorteilhaft.

Letztendlich bestätigt dies auch die Qualität unserer Reisen und unseres Teams, das mittlerweile aus fast 100 Guides besteht. 

Auf Grund unserer Größe werdet Ihr umfassend in den Job eingearbeitet und könnt bei uns in einem saisonalen Anstellungsverhältnis in Vollzeit, Teilzeit oder freiberuflich arbeiten. Unsere fest angestellten Guides sind komplett sozialversichert. Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine sehr preisgünstige Berufshaftpflicht (mit Zuschuss durch die ULP GmbH) für den Guiding Job abzuschließen. Damit wärt Ihr 100% abgesichert, also Krankenversicherung, Haftpflichtversicherung und berufsgenossenschaftliche Absicherung.

Informationen zu uns, dem Guidejob könnt Ihr hier dem Thread entnehmen oder unter 

http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=184

finden. 

Ich freue mich über jede Bewerbung mit einem kurzen Motivationsschreiben/Lebenslauf. Bitte mailt mich unter [email protected] an.


----------



## ulp (12. Februar 2012)

Last call !. Wir haben noch 5 - 7 offene Stellen Im Guiding und Supportbereich. Bitte bewerbt Euch bis Anfang März. 

Bis Ende März sollte unser Personal für die Saison 2012 final stehen. 

Sonnige Grüße
Uli


----------



## ulp (18. Februar 2012)

Last Update!

Vielen Dank für Euere Bewerbungen.

Momentan haben wir noch 1-2 offene Stellen im Guiding. 

Bewerbungsschluss ist definitiv der 29.2.2012. Die Bewerbungsgespräche sollten bis 25.3. abgeschlossen sein. Unsere erste Ausbildung für die neuen Guides 2012 beginnt am 30.3.2012. 

Einen guten Start in die neue Saison wünscht Euch 
Uli


----------



## ulp (28. Februar 2012)

Liebe Bewerber,

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Bewerbungen in den letzten Tagen. Die Guiding Jobs sind leider schon komplett vergeben. Bitte schickt uns keine Unterlagen mehr zu. Für die Saison 2013 könnt Ihr Euch ab November 2012 bewerben. 
Im Supportbereich haben wir noch eine offene Stelle.

Ihr wisst ja immer Kette rechts und ein unfallfreies 2012

Uli


----------



## ulp (24. November 2012)

Every year the same procedure....

Nach Abschluß der Superfrühbuchungsperiode müssen wir auch 2013 wieder mit einem starken Wachstum rechnen und unser Team um ca. 15 Guides verstärken. Aus heutiger Sicht brauchen wir vor allem Rennradguides und Transalpguides für die Region zwischen Garmisch und dem Comer See.

2012 hatten wir ein Wachstum von ca. 10% bei den Kundenzahlen und rechnen aus heutiger Sicht mit einem Wachstum in einer ähnlichen Größe für die kommende Saison.

Wir haben uns vor 3 Jahren entschlossen eine eigene Guide Ausbildung anzubieten. Dass dies der richtige Weg war zeigt sich immer mehr.
Im Rahmen einer Diplomarbeit an der Uni Innsbruck haben wir eine Kundenzufriedenheitsanalyse durchgeführt und innerhalb von 3 Tagen 644 komplett (knapp 50 Fragen) ausgefüllte Feedbackbögen, der anonymen Umfrage erhalten. Über unsere Internetseite, Facebook und unseren Newsletter haben wir um Teilnahme gebeten. Das Ergebnis bestätigt dies verglichen mit einer Umfrage vor 5 Jahren. 94% der ausgefüllten Feedbackbögen gaben an wieder mit uns über die Alpen fahren zu wollen und uns weiter zu empfehlen. 

Schon auf Grund dieser Ergebnisse werden wir Euch umfassend in den Job einarbeiten. Ihr könnt bei uns in einem saisonalen Anstellungsverhältnis in Vollzeit, Teilzeit oder freiberuflich arbeiten. Unsere fest angestellten Guides sind komplett sozialversichert. Es besteht die Möglichkeit eine sehr preisgünstige Berufshaftpflicht (mit Zuschuss durch die ULP GmbH) für den Guiding Job abzuschließen. Damit wärt Ihr 100% abgesichert, also Krankenversicherung, Haftpflichtversicherung und berufsgenossenschaftliche Absicherung.

Informationen zu uns, dem Guidejob könnt Ihr hier dem Thread entnehmen oder unter

http://www.ulptours.de/index.php?id=184

finden.

Ich freue mich über jede Bewerbung mit einem kurzen Motivationsschreiben/Lebenslauf. Bitte mailt mich unter [email protected] an.


----------



## ulp (6. Januar 2013)

Status Update!

Vielen Dank für die Bewerbungen. Aktuell haben wir im Guiding Bereich noch 5 - 7 offene Stellen (2-3 Mountainbike, 3-4 Rennrad)  und im Shuttle Bereich 3 - 4 offene Stellen.

Bitte bewerbt Euch nach Möglichkeit bis Ende Januar 2013. Bis Mitte Februar möchte ich die Personalplanung für die Saison 2013 abgeschlossen haben.

Dieses Jahr ist Ostern schon recht früh und die Touren im Mai und Juni sind sehr gut gebucht im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren. Es schiebt sich deshalb alles ein wenig nach vorn, auch unsere Personalplanung.

Euch allen möchte ich ein unfallfreies gutes Bikejahr 2013 wünschen. Beste Grüße
Uli


----------



## ulp (17. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Bewerbungen. Die Stellen im Guiding Bereich sind vorraussichtlich für die Saison 2013 besetzt. 

Die restlichen Plätze in unseren beiden Guideausbildungen bieten wir jetzt am freien Markt an. Gerne könnt Ihr nach der absolvierten Ausbildung und der bestandenen Prüfung im laufe der Saison nachrücken. 
Infos zu unserer Guideausbildung findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/mountainbike/guide-ausbildung/

Eine gute Zeit und viel Spaß auf dem Rad 2013 wünscht Euch 
Uli


----------



## ulp (26. Februar 2013)

Die erste Einsatzplanung für die Saison 2013 haben wir gemacht. Von Mitte Juni bis Ende Juli (KW25 - KW30) haben wir sehr viel zu tun. Daher suchen wir noch, speziell für diese Wochen, Guides und Shuttlefahrer. 

Infos über unsere Guideausbildung und wie Ihr bei uns einsteigen könnt unter:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/mountainbike/guide-ausbildung/

Über Euere Bewerbungen freuen wir uns, beste Grüße

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulp (17. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Bewerbungen. Die Stellen im Guiding Bereich sind nun für die Saison 2013 besetzt. 

Auch unsere Guideausbildungen sind voll besetzt. 

Wir wünschen Euch eine wunderschöne, tourenreiche und unfallfreie Tourensaison 2013.

Euer 
Uli


----------



## ulp (27. Dezember 2013)

Auch für die Saison 2014 suchen wir noch 2-3 neue Guides.

Hier haben wir uns schon recht episch ausgelassen wie man zu ULP kommt, was wir machen, was wir tun sollten in Augen Anderer, was wir tun und welche Erwartungen wir an unsere Guides haben.

Die Infos zum Einstieg als Guide bei uns findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/mountainbike/guide-ausbildung/

Guides die bereits eine Ausbildung haben, bitte auf der Seite ganz runter scrollen.

Unser Stamm Guiding Team aus knapp 80 zum Teil sehr erfahrenen Guides ist seit Jahren konstant. Daher suchen wir dieses Jahr eher speziell Einsteiger in die Branche. Ihr werdet dann hauptsächlich auf unseren Light Routen eingesetzt. Wenn Ihr also keine Fahrtechnikgötter seid schadet das nichts, die Kondition sollte aber schon sehr gut sein. 

Wir nehmen Euch gerne in unser Guiding Team auf und bereiten Euch sehr sorgfältig auf den Job vor. Wir leben davon, dass wir sehr gute Guides haben. In Zeiten des Internets ist eine gute Mund zu Mund Werbung die beste Werbung. Der Erfolg einer Tour hängt in hohem Maße vom Guide ab, daher unser Anspruch an unser Team. 

Euere Bewerbungen bitte an die Mail, die auf der Seite oben angegeben ist. Bis 25.1. nehmen wir Bewerbungen an, bis zum 31.1. erhaltet Ihr von uns ein Feedback.

Euch ein gutes unfallfreies neues Jahr 2014 und wir freuen uns auf Euere Bewerbungen

Uli


----------



## Oppe (9. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich finde die aktuelle Anzeige sehr Interessant.
Kann man im Vorfeld noch etwas mehr über Einsatzorte und Firmensitz erfahren?

Grüße Marc


----------



## ulp (19. Januar 2014)

Update 19.1.2014:
Noch eine Guide/in Stelle zu vergeben und 2 Support Mitarbeiter/innen. 

Vielen Dank für die netten Bewerbungen, 
Euer Uli


----------



## ulp (26. Januar 2014)

Unser Team ist so ziemlich komplett für die Saison 2014. Letzter Einsendeschluss für Bewerbungen ist der 31.01.2014. 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Bewerbungen, eine unfallfreie Radlzeit 2014 und viele schöne Radltouren

Euer Uli


----------



## ulp (11. Januar 2015)

Die Saison 2015 naht wieder und wir suchen noch 1 - 2 neue Guides und 2 - 3 neue Suport Mitarbeiter/innen.

In diesem recht langen Thread könnt Ihr Euch über die Thematik der Guideausbildung schon ein Bild machen. Dieses Jahr bieten wir auf Grund unserer vielen Stammguides nur einen Termin für unsere Guideausbildung an. Wir werden 2015 maximal 8 neue Guides ausbilden. Wir nehmen nur Guides in unsere Ausbildung auf, die auch später bei uns arbeiten wollen.

Infos zur Guideausbildung findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/service/guide-ausbildung/

Zur Bezahlung, bei uns gibt es alle Möglichkeiten, ob als 450 Euro Kraft, Teilzeitkraft oder Freiberufler. Im Sommer haben wir mit über 100 Personen Arbeitsverhältnisse. Daher sind wir diesbezüglich eher ein mittelständisches Unternehmen. Die Personalbuchhaltung macht unser Steuerberaterbüro. Unsere Spesenrichtline orientiert sich an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, die zum 1.1.2014 geändert wurden. Wir haben Sonderkonditionen bei einer Outdoorversicherung. Die soziale Absicherung unser Guides ist uns ganz wichtig. Ein Sturz oder eine Verletzung als Guide ist ein Berufsunfall und muss auch dementsprechend behandelt werden.

Unsere Gehaltstabelle liegt ungefähr in der Mitte dessen was üblicherweise in der Branche bezahlt wird. Unsere Gehaltstabelle ist abgestuft nach Firmenzugehörigkeit, alpiner Erfahrung, Routenkenntnis und Kundenfeedback.
Generell gilt aber (egal ob Veranstalter oder Radlmechaniker), reich wird man in der Radlbranche nicht. Man sollte Spaß am Radfahren haben und den Wunsch mit Anderen eine gute Zeit in den Bergen verbringen zu wollen.


----------



## ulp (21. November 2015)

Die Saison 2016 naht wieder und wir suchen noch 2 - 3 Guides und 4 - 5 Touren Support Mitarbeiter/innen.

In diesem recht langen Thread könnt Ihr Euch über die Thematik der Guideausbildung schon ein Bild machen. 

Dieses Jahr bieten wir auf Grund unserer vielen Stammguides nur einen Termin für unsere Guideausbildung an. Wir nehmen nur Guides in unsere firmeninterne Ausbildung auf, die auch später bei uns arbeiten wollen/werden.

Infos zur Guideausbildung findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/service/guide-ausbildung/

Zur Bezahlung: Bei uns gibt es alle Möglichkeiten, ob als 450 Euro Kraft, Teilzeitkraft oder Freiberufler. Im Sommer haben wir mit über 100 Personen Arbeitsverhältnisse. Daher sind wir diesbezüglich eher ein mittelständisches Unternehmen. Unsere Spesenrichtline orientiert sich an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, die zum 1.1.2014 geändert wurden. 
Wir haben Sonderkonditionen bei einer Outdoorversicherung. Die soziale und versicherungstechnische Absicherung unser Guides ist uns ganz wichtig. 

Unsere Gehaltstabelle 2016 liegt am oberen Ende dessen was in der Branche bezahlt wird. Unsere Gehaltstabelle ist abgestuft nach Firmenzugehörigkeit, alpiner Erfahrung und Kundenfeedback.
Generell gilt aber, reich wird man als Guide nicht. Man sollte Spaß am Radfahren haben und den Wunsch mit Anderen eine gute Zeit in den Bergen verbringen zu wollen.

Unsere Saisonstellen sind 2016 schon besetzt. Wir stellen daher nur noch Personal auf "nebenberuflicher" Basis ein, d.h. für 1-2 Touren im Sommer 2016.


----------



## ulp (1. Februar 2018)

Fast alle Jahre wieder....

Die Saison 2018 naht wieder und wir suchen noch 2 - 3 Guides (MTB und E-MTB) und 3 - 4 Touren Support Mitarbeiter/innen.

In diesem recht langen Thread könnt Ihr Euch über die Thematik der Guideausbildung schon ein Bild machen. 

Dieses Jahr bieten wir auf Grund unserer vielen Stammguides nur einen Termin für unsere Guideausbildung an. Wir nehmen nur Guides in unsere firmeninterne Ausbildung auf, die auch später bei uns arbeiten wollen/werden.

Infos zur Guideausbildung findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ulptours.de/de/service/guide-ausbildung/

Zur Bezahlung: Bei uns gibt es alle Möglichkeiten, ob als 450 Euro Kraft, Teilzeitkraft oder Freiberufler. Im Sommer haben wir mit über 100 Personen Arbeitsverhältnisse. Daher sind wir diesbezüglich eher ein mittelständisches Unternehmen. Unsere Spesenrichtline orientiert sich an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, die zum 1.1.2014 geändert wurden. 
Wir haben Sonderkonditionen bei einer Outdoorversicherung. Die soziale und versicherungstechnische Absicherung unser Guides ist uns ganz wichtig. 

Unsere Gehaltstabelle 2018 liegt am oberen Ende dessen was in der Branche bezahlt wird. Unsere Gehaltstabelle ist abgestuft nach Firmenzugehörigkeit, alpiner Erfahrung und Kundenfeedback.

*Generell gilt aber: Reich wird man als Guide nicht. Man sollte Spaß am Radfahren haben Freude daran haben mit unseren Kunde eine gute Zeit in den Bergen verbringen zu können.*


----------



## ulp (16. Februar 2020)

Auch dieses Jahr wieder:

Die Saison 2020 naht wieder und wir suchen noch 1 - 2 Guides (MTB und E-MTB) und 1 -2 Touren Support Mitarbeiter/innen.

In diesem recht langen Thread könnt Ihr Euch über die Thematik der Guideausbildung schon ein Bild machen.

Dieses Jahr bieten wir auf Grund unserer vielen Stammguides nur einen Termin für unsere Guideausbildung an. Wir nehmen nur Guides in unsere firmeninterne Ausbildung auf, die auch später bei uns arbeiten wollen/werden.

Infos zur Guideausbildung findet Ihr hier:





__





						Guide Ausbildung: ULPtours
					






					www.ulptours.de
				




Zur Bezahlung: Bei uns gibt es alle Möglichkeiten, ob als 450 Euro Kraft, Teilzeitkraft oder Freiberufler. Im Sommer haben wir mit knapp 100 Personen Arbeitsverhältnisse. Daher sind wir diesbezüglich eher ein mittelständisches Unternehmen. Unsere Spesenrichtline orientiert sich an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Wir haben Sonderkonditionen bei einer Outdoorversicherung. Die soziale und versicherungstechnische Absicherung unser Guides ist bei uns gewährleistet. 

Unsere Gehaltstabelle 2020 liegt am oberen Ende dessen was in der Branche bezahlt wird. Unsere Gehaltstabelle ist abgestuft nach Firmenzugehörigkeit, alpiner Erfahrung und Kundenfeedback.

*Generell gilt aber: Reich wird man als Guide/Support Mitarbeiter/in nicht. Man sollte Spaß am Radfahren haben Freude daran haben mit unseren Kunde eine gute Zeit in den Bergen verbringen zu können.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

